#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة  القضايا السياسية >  فى مثل هذا اليوم

## atefhelal

فى مثل هذا اليوم 17 سبتمبر 1978 وقع السادات اتفاقا مع مناحم بيجين رئيس وزراء إسرائيل  برعاية ووساطة جيمى كارتر رئيس الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية أدى إلى توقيع معاهدة السلام (المثيرة للجدل ) فى العام التالى ، وتم منح السادات ومناحم بيجين جائزة نوبل للسلام فى نفس العام ... 
فما هى الجائزة التى كانت من نصيب الشعب المصرى من سبتمبر 1978 حتى الآن ، علما أن السادات قد وعد الشعب المصرى بالرخاء لكى يقبل بهذا السلام ... !!


وفى 26 مارس 1979 ، وبعد أن أخذ الإثنان (السادات ومناحم بيجين) جائزة نوبل مقدما فى عام 1978 ، وقعا معاهدة السلام بضمان  الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية وبتوقيع رئيسها فى ذلك الوقت جيمى كارتر . ثم تم اغتيال بيجين والسادات بعد ذلك ... !!
*ملاحظة : فى الصورتين ، وفى معظم الصور التى تم التقاطها فى كامب دافيد وفى البيت الأبيض أثناء توقيع الإتفاق أو أثناء توقيع المعاهدة ... يقف كارتر تلقائيا بجوار بيجين فى مواجهة السادات .. !!*

----------


## the_chemist

الأستاذ عاطف

كل عام وأنت والأسرة بخير وسعادة

لماذا لا ننظر للموقف من زاوية أخرى

معك في أن الرخاء مازال حُلماً بعيد المُنال عنا وعن المصريين

ولكن

أليس الحال أصبح أفضل

فمثلاً

أصبحنا نجد الدواء في الصيدليات بدلاً من إنتظار استيراده بالشهور

صحيح غالي ولكنه موجود وهناك من أهل الخير من يقوم بتوفيره "المهم أنه موجود"

أليس الوضع أفضل قليلاً مما كان سيكون عليه لو استمرت مصر علي وضعها قبل المعاهدة

دمتم بخيرِ

----------


## atefhelal

> *الأستاذ عاطف*
> 
> 
> *كل عام وأنت والأسرة بخير وسعادة*
> *لماذا لا ننظر للموقف من زاوية أخرى*
> *معك في أن الرخاء مازال حُلماً بعيد المُنال عنا وعن المصريين*
> *ولكن*
> *أليس الحال أصبح أفضل*
> *.........*
> ...


 
*كل عام أنت والأسرة فى أحسن حال موفقين إلى ماترجونه خيرا لكم ولمصر* أخى العزيز 
اعترف كما اعترف الكثيرون من المخلصين الذين قاتلوا بشرف فى حرب أكتوبر ، وكنا جميعا رتبا صغيرة فى تلك الملحمة البطولية العظيمة .. بأنى لا أؤمن بالتفاوض مع هؤلاء اللصوص بل انى اشعر بالغثيان كلما وطأت أقدام قادة العدو اى شبر من اراضينا وقام باستقباله أى من قادتنا ووزرائنا ، بل احتقر مجرد مصافحة هؤلاء اللصوص وتنتابنى حالة من الغضب والنفور من هؤلاء القادة الذين كانوا يستقبلون اولمرت سابقا ونتينياهو حاليا بالأحضان والقبلات . إنها ليست حالة نفسية طارئة ياأخى بل حالة طبيعية وصحية تجاه عدو لم يترك لنا فرصة لقبوله والعيش بيننا فى سلام ان كان فعلا يسعى للسلام ، ولم يترك لنا فرصة للكف عن كرهه وبغضه وهو الذى يرتكب من المجازر مالا حصر لها ولا عدد ولايهدأ أبدا ، وهو الذى يسعى الآن بالإرهاب والقتل والحصار والتجويع لمحو الهوية الفلسطينية وإلغائها من ذاكرة التاريخ .

ومع ذلك .. عندما فاجأنا السادات فى أحد أيام شهر نوفمبر من عام 1977 على خبر لم يكن أحد يتوقعه ، حين أعلن قراره بالذهاب إلى إسرائيل ، وذهب فى مبادرة سماها البعض بالمبادرة التاريخية Historical Sadat Initiative ، وتوجه بعد أن هبط مع بعض المنافقين فى مطار بن جوريون بصحبة مناحم بيجين رئيس وزراء إسرائيل إلى تل أبيب ، وألقى هناك خطابا فى الكنيست الإسرائيلى طالبا فيه السلام من أعداء السلام ، وشاهدنا ونحن نتابع خطابه على شاشات التليفزيزن خريطة إسرائيل الكبرى من النيل إلى الفرات تطل فى وقاحة وغطرسة من وراء ظهره علينا . 

وعلى الرغم من أن السادات بمبادرته التى سماها البعض بالمبادرة التاريخية ، وذهابه إلى أرض العدو طالبا السلام من أعداء السلام قد أجهض بذلك انتصار جنود مصر الأبطال فى حرب أكتوبر ، فلم يحدث على المستوى التاريخى أن ذهب منتصرا إلى عدوه طالبا منه السلام .. 

وعلى الرغم أن كيسينجر وزير خارجية الولايات المتحدة الذى أعد مسودة كامب دافيد قد قال وقت توقيع السادات على الإتفاق فى كامب دافيد : توقعت من السادات عندما يقرأ بنود الإتفاق أن يركلنى فى مؤخرتى ويعود لمصر غاضبا ... !! . وعلى الرغم من أن اثنين من وزراء خارجية مصر قد استقالا اعتراضا على نية السادات للذهاب للبيت الأبيض الأمريكى للتوقيع على معاهدة السلام فى صيغتها النهائية التى اشترطت صراحة على إرجاع سيناء منقوصة السيادة ، ووضعت مصر خارج إطار الأمة العربية بنص المادة السادسة منها Article VI –Item 5 . وعلى الرغم أن الخبراء السياسيين قالوا فى ذلك الوقت عن تلك المعاهدة أنها أسوأ معاهدة تم عقدها فى تاريخ المعاهدات الدولية ، وتدرّس فى المعاهد السياسية على أنها نموذج لسلب الإرادة ، فلا توجد معاهدة فى العالم كبلت دولة وشلت إرادتها وأخضعتها كما فعلت كامب دافيد ومعاهدة السلام بين مصر وإسرائيل التى أصبحت السياسة المصرية الرسمية منذ توقيعها تتمحور حولها ....

على الرغم من كل ماسبق ياأخى ... بدأت أدافع فى ذلك الوقت عن هذا السلام الكريه والإكراهى كمعاهدة بيننا وبين الكيان الصهيونى لسبب واحد .. أن السادات كان يكرر على سمعنا دائما أن هذا السلام لايعنى سوى الرخاء للشعب المصرى ، والرخاء لم يكن يعنى لى ولكثير من الناس سوى النهوض من مأساة التخلف والفقر والجوع على المستوى الإقتصادى والإجتماعى والسياسى ، وأننا سوف ننافس حضاريا كشعب شعوب دول العالم المتقدمة .. وبهذا نكون قد انتصرنا على هذا الكيان الصهيونى حتى وإن كنا قد قدمنا له كثيرا من التنازلات بتلك المعاهدة . 

ولكن لم أستمر ياأخى فى الدفاع عن هذا السلام الكريه الإكراهى لأكثر من سبب . أهمها وعلى رأسها أنى رأيت بخبرتى المتواضعة جدا أن اللاعبين على ساحة العمل الوطنى منذ وقت طويل من تاريخ مصر الحديث كانوا جميعا دون المستوى بكثير فى إدارة موارد مصر لصالح شعب مصر وأمنه ، وبعضهم كان مترهلا نفعيا لايعنيه سوى استمرار ترهله وتوظيف الأمن لحماية مكاسبه وطموحاته الشخصية ، ولاأستثنى منهم عبد الناصر . وأنا كمواطن أبسط من البسيط ولكن يعى مصلحة مصر جيدا ، لاأحكم بسوى النتائج الكلية التى وصلنا إليها كشعب ، ولم نصل بعد أكثر من ثلاثين عاما منذ كامب دافيد لشيئ سوى التخلف والفقر على المستوى السياسى والإجتماعى والإقتصادى ، ولم نعد قادرين كشعب ونظام على المنافسة حضاربا فى أى مجال مع أى دولة من دول العالم المتقدم ، ولاأفرح أو أهلل بنجاح النظام أحيانا فى تسديد بعض الكرات العشوائية فى مرمى بعض الأزمات والكوارث أو فى مرمى بعض الخصوم الوهميين .. فلقد نجح النظام تماما فى تهميش أهم مورد من موارد مصر وهو طاقة البشر وقدرته الممكنة الكامنة ، بعد أن تم حبسه بين أسوار معتقل مثلث الفقر البشرى (فقر فى التعليم وحسن التأهيل والإستثمار وفقر فى الدخل وفقر فى الرعاية الصحية) .. ولو كان مناحم بيجين يعلم علم اليقين أن النظام المصرى قادر على النهوض بشعب مصر وتحريره من معتقل مثلث الفقر بعد معاهدة السلام ، لرفض أن يوقعها مع السادات أو مع غيره .

ياأخى قد اختزل للأسف مؤرخى التاريخ المصرى القديم حضارة مصر القديمة فى بعض الأشخاص من الفراعنة وأسرهم ، ويبدو أننا قد تعودنا على ذلك ، فأصبح تاريخ مصر بعد ذلك ليس تاريخا لشعبها ، ولكنه تأريخا أسطوريا لبعض أشخاصها ... وأذكر حين تصفحت كتابا لإبنى عندما كان فى المرحلة الإبتدائية (عمره الآن 36 سنة) .. وجدت مسجلا به أن عبد الناصر هو أول رئيس لجمهورية مصر ، فتصفحت الكتاب بعناية فلم أجد ذكرا لمحمد نجيب .. !! (جرى تصحيحه بعد ذلك ) . ومنذ ذلك الوقت تأكد لى أن المنافقين هم وحدهم الذين يكتبون تاريخنا المعاصر ويزرعونه زرعا خبيثا فى ضمير الشباب ووعيه الذى تم تغييبه تماما عن الواقع والحقيقة ، فتعودت أن أنصح إن كان لى أن أنصح أن لانسير مخدرين ومغيبين وراء هؤلاء المنافقين أو وراء من قرروا توظيف مصر وقدراتها لمصلحتهم الخاصة .

----------


## amshendy

اخى العزيز الاستاذ عاطف هلال 
كل عام و انتم بخير و جميع الاخوة اعضاء المنتدى و جميع المسلمين  بخير

سؤال كثيرا ما ارق العامة و يتسم بالاعقلانية و السفسطائية و هو ايهما اولا البيضة و الا الفرخة
و اضيف وانا ابتسم على الرغم انى توصلت الى اجابة لكنى احتفظ بها لنغسى مثل هذا السؤال تكرر فى موضوع السلام مع اسرائيل فالكثير يدافع عن السلام مع اسرائيل باننا الان اقضل حالامن قبل
صدقنى لقد عشت الفترتين و بعيدا عن الشجون على الاقل كنا نفتح الصنبور فنشرب ماء لا لون له و لا رائحة 
و كنا نذهب الى اللمستشفى لنقطع تذكرة مجانا و نصرف دواء كان الله يكتب فيه الشفاء 
اما الان فنقطع تذكرة لطبيب اسنان ليكسر ضرس او طبيب يكتب علاج و الله بعلم سر مشيئته عدم الشفاء هو جهل الطبيب او فساد الدواء و جميعنا يعلم من الاخبار و المغلومات التى يذكرها وزير الصحة فساد الادوية 
هذا على المستوى الداخلى
 اما على المستوى الخارجى 
هل كان للاتحاد السوفييتى ان ينهار لولا كامب ديفيد اشك فى ذلك فلولا  كامب ديقيد ما انهزم الاتحاد السوفييتى فى افغانستان التى كانت سببا رئيسيا فى الانهيار جعلها الله سببا فى انهيار امريكا

----------


## طائر الشرق

قرأت فى احدى الصحف ذات يوم ان السادات نفسه عندما رأى حال الاتفاقية ندم على توقيعها 

الاتفاقية وتطبيقها حَول الدولة المصرية الى عامل ضغط على الشعب المصرى الذى سيظل ينبذ تلك الاتفاقية طيلة الحياة
لكن المشكلة فى كيفية الخروج منها 

هل السلاح المصرى وحده كاف للضغط على الكيان العبري ولا ننس بجانبها القوى الدموية بالعالم التى لن تتوانى عن وضع مصر فى خانة اليك .هذا باعتبار ان للنظام المصرى استفادة من زوال الكيان العبرى .
النظام المصرى الحالى سيظل حبيس الكيان العبرى الذى يؤمن له مركز قوة داخل حدود دولته طالما هو الاخر يؤمن له سكوت قوى المعارضة للاتفاقية, برغم ان النظام المصرى لو اتخذ يوما ما موقفا يعبر عن قول ورغبة الشعب المصرى فإنه سيجد دعما قويا جدا من جميع اطياف الامة التى تود ان تتخلص من ذلك الطوق الذى يحكم على انطلاقها نحو مقدمة الامم.
كلنا  امل فى ان نتخلص من ذلك السرطان الصهيونى الا الابد وبأيدينا لا بيد اى شخص اخر 
فى امان الله
 :f:

----------


## سيد جعيتم

لسنا ضد السلام ولن نكون ولكننا مع سلام نكون فيه مرفوعى الرأس . افهم شعور أخى المهندس / عاطف هلال 
فى قوله :


> اعترف كما اعترف الكثيرون من المخلصين الذين قاتلوا بشرف فى حرب أكتوبر ، وكنا جميعا رتبا صغيرة فى تلك الملحمة البطولية العظيمة .. بأنى لا أؤمن بالتفاوض مع هؤلاء اللصوص بل انى اشعر بالغثيان كلما وطأت أقدام قادة العدو اى شبر من اراضينا وقام باستقباله أى من قادتنا ووزرائنا ، بل احتقر مجرد مصافحة هؤلاء اللصوص وتنتابنى حالة من الغضب والنفور من هؤلاء القادة الذين كانوا يستقبلون اولمرت سابقا ونتينياهو حاليا بالأحضان والقبلات


نعم يا استاذى العزيز أفهم شعورك لأننى ممن حمل السلاح فى حرب اكتوبر وقاتل فى عمق سيناء والحمد لله فقد بللنا رمال سيناء من دمائنا ودماء الشهداء الذين كرمناهم بدفنهم تحت رمال سيناء . 
لم يتخيل أحدنا يوماً أن إتفاقية كامب ديفيد ستجعل أرض الفيروز والقمر متاحة بدون ضابط ولا رابط لإصحاب البكينى من الإسرائيليات ولمدمنيهم الذين أنشآو عرز للتحشيش والشم فى قلب سيناء .
صحيح عادت أرضنا لنا ولكننا لا نستطيع نشر جيشنا بحرية على الحدود وكل ما سمحوا به لنا 750 جندى من جنود الأمن المركزى مسلحين بأسلحة خفيفة .
اما ما عاد علينا كشعب فأقول عادت علينا العادات السيئة وفقدنا روح الكفاح فى أعمالنا وأصبحنا نستورد طعامنا وشرابنا  وأصبحنا مكبلين بالمعونة الأمريكية وصغرنا فى أعين العرب والأفارقة فهنا على الجميع .
ومع ذلك فأنى أعلم وأيضاً أنت تعلم أن الكيان الصهيونى لا يخشى إلا مصر وجندها

----------


## atefhelal

عبارة  صادمة تطالعنى كثيرا هذه الأيام ... !!
وطالعتنى أمس كثيرا حين أردت المشاركة فى الموضوع الحالى وهى :

*المزود** (server )* *مشغول جداً في هذه اللحظة. الرجاء أعد**المحاولة لاحقاً**.*
فدخلت اليوم صباحا لأسارع بتهنئة الجميع بعيد الفطر المبارك قبل أن يعملها معى هذا "المزود"  .. وأستأذن صديقى وأخى سيد جعيتم بأنى لن أتفرغ فى العيد إلا للأطفال أحفادى حيث أنزل تماما بعقلى إلى مستوى عقولهم وبهامتى إلى مستوى هاماتهم فتصبح الرأس مع الرأس فى خط واحد موازى للأرض تماما ، لا فرق بينى كجد وبينهم كأحفاد ... وأدعو الله أن نحسن جميعا التواصل مع أبنائنا وأحفادنا وأن ننقل لهم رسالتنا بأمانة .. فالأمل الذى بقى لنا هو عندهم بإذن الله .

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> فى مثل هذا اليوم 17 سبتمبر 1978 وقع السادات اتفاقا مع مناحم بيجين رئيس وزراء إسرائيل  برعاية ووساطة جيمى كارتر رئيس الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية أدى إلى توقيع معاهدة السلام (المثيرة للجدل ) فى العام التالى ، وتم منح السادات ومناحم بيجين جائزة نوبل للسلام فى نفس العام ... 
>  فما هى الجائزة التى كانت من نصيب الشعب المصرى من سبتمبر 1978 حتى الآن ، علما أن السادات قد وعد الشعب المصرى بالرخاء لكى يقبل بهذا السلام ... !!
>  
>  
>  وفى 26 مارس 1979 ، وبعد أن أخذ الإثنان (السادات ومناحم بيجين) جائزة نوبل مقدما فى عام 1978 ، وقعا معاهدة السلام بضمان  الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية وبتوقيع رئيسها فى ذلك الوقت جيمى كارتر . ثم تم اغتيال بيجين والسادات بعد ذلك ... !!
>  *ملاحظة : فى الصورتين ، وفى معظم الصور التى تم التقاطها فى كامب دافيد وفى البيت الأبيض أثناء توقيع الإتفاق أو أثناء توقيع المعاهدة ... يقف كارتر تلقائيا بجوار بيجين فى مواجهة السادات .. !!
> 
> *



كمعارض لنظام الحكم العسكرى والبوليسى والدكتاتورى الذى حكم مصر منذ 23 يوليو 1952 يهمنى أن أبدى رأيى فى هذا الموضوع الحساس من الزاوية العقلانية وليست العاطفية والأثنان محلهم القلب الذى فى صدرى:

من غير تطويل وإطالة ممكن أن نخلص إلى الحقائق التالية:

بإستبعاد فترة حكم الرئيس محمد نجيب كاول رئيس لجمهورية مصر فأن الحكام العسكريين الثلاثة ناصر - السادات - مبارك الذين جلسوا على مقاعد حكم مصر فإن أفضلهم (أحسن الوحشين!) من وجهة نظرى المتواضعة فهو الرئيس العمدة إبن البلد خريج المعتقلات والسجون والعتال البسيط والفاعل باليومية والمناضل والفدائى وصاحب قرارى العبور والسلام الرئيس *محمد أنور محمد السادات * دعونا لا نخادع أنفسنا كان العبور فى 73 مجرد معركة حربية كسبناها ولكننا خسرنا تحقيق تحقيق أهدافنا العسكرية لطرد العدو الإسرائيلى من كل الأراضى المحتلة ولم يتحقق السلام المنقوص إلا بعد سنين طويلة من المفاوضات الطويلة المصحوبة بزيارة السادات لإسرائيلبدون الرئيس الأمريكى  ( رقم 39 ) جيمى كارتر أول رئيس امريكى للولايات المتحدة من ولايات الجنوب منذ الحرب الأهلية الأمريكية ما كان السلام بين مصر وإسرائيل حدث.  هذا الرئيس الشجاع والذى يكرهه من يقفون وراء الوجه القبيح للولايات المتحدة الأمريكية ولهذا السبب حكم فقط لمدة أربع سنوات   (من 1977 إلى 1981 ) لأنه رجل سلام حقيقى وتميّزت فترة رئاسته بعودة منطقة قناة بنما إلى بنما وتوقيع اتفاقيات كامب ديفيد للسلام في الشرق الأوسط وكذلك أزمة الرهائن في السفارة الأمريكية في إيران. هزم من قبل رونالد ريغان في 1980. خلال التسعينيات ظهر كوسيط ومفاوض للسلام، ضمن عودة الرئيس آريستيد إلى هايتي في أكتوبر 1994. ومنذ مغادرته للبيت الأبيض عام 1981 تفرغ للمشاركة في السياسات الدولية ومنح جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 2002 لدأبه في التوصل لحلول في الصراعات الدولية وإزدهار الديموقراطية في شتى بقاع العالم واحترام حقوق الإنسان. السادات فعلها صح فى الحرب والسلم لأنه توصل إلى الحقيقة المرة أن الحرب مع إسرائيل لا نهاية لها طالما أنه لا يحارب إسرائيل وحدها إنما يحارب إسرائيل والولايات المتحدة الأمريكية معا وطالما أن العرب سيحاربون إلى آخر قطرة من دماء جنود مصر.  ولولاه كان الحال سيبقى على ما هو عليه وكنا سنسمع ونقرأ عن خطة الطريق الأولى والثانية والثالثة...الخ الخ لإنهاء إحتلال الإسرائيلين لسيناء منذ 1973 حتى يومنا هذا.

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> فى مثل هذا اليوم 17 سبتمبر 1978 وقع السادات اتفاقا مع مناحم بيجين رئيس وزراء إسرائيل  برعاية ووساطة جيمى كارتر رئيس الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية أدى إلى توقيع معاهدة السلام (المثيرة للجدل ) فى العام التالى ، وتم منح السادات ومناحم بيجين جائزة نوبل للسلام فى نفس العام ... 
>  فما هى الجائزة التى كانت من نصيب الشعب المصرى من سبتمبر 1978 حتى الآن ، علما أن السادات قد وعد الشعب المصرى بالرخاء لكى يقبل بهذا السلام ... !!
>  
>  
>  وفى 26 مارس 1979 ، وبعد أن أخذ الإثنان (السادات ومناحم بيجين) جائزة نوبل مقدما فى عام 1978 ، وقعا معاهدة السلام بضمان  الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية وبتوقيع رئيسها فى ذلك الوقت جيمى كارتر . ثم تم اغتيال بيجين والسادات بعد ذلك ... !!
>  *ملاحظة : فى الصورتين ، وفى معظم الصور التى تم التقاطها فى كامب دافيد وفى البيت الأبيض أثناء توقيع الإتفاق أو أثناء توقيع المعاهدة ... يقف كارتر تلقائيا بجوار بيجين فى مواجهة السادات .. !!
> 
> *



كمعارض لنظام الحكم العسكرى والبوليسى والدكتاتورى الذى حكم مصر منذ 23 يوليو 1952 يهمنى أن أبدى رأيى فى هذا الموضوع الحساس من الزاوية العقلانية وليست العاطفية والأثنان محلهم القلب الذى فى صدرى:

من غير تطويل وإطالة ممكن أن نخلص إلى الحقائق التالية:

بإستبعاد فترة حكم الرئيس محمد نجيب كاول رئيس لجمهورية مصر فأن الحكام العسكريين الثلاثة ناصر - السادات - مبارك الذين جلسوا على مقاعد حكم مصر فإن أفضلهم (أحسن الوحشين!) من وجهة نظرى المتواضعة فهو الرئيس العمدة إبن البلد خريج المعتقلات والسجون والعتال البسيط والفاعل باليومية والمناضل والفدائى وصاحب قرارى العبور والسلام الرئيس *محمد أنور محمد السادات * دعونا لا نخادع أنفسنا كان العبور فى 73 مجرد معركة حربية كسبناها ولكننا خسرنا تحقيق تحقيق أهدافنا العسكرية لطرد العدو الإسرائيلى من كل الأراضى المحتلة ولم يتحقق السلام المنقوص إلا بعد سنين طويلة من المفاوضات الطويلة المصحوبة بزيارة السادات لإسرائيلبدون الرئيس الأمريكى  ( رقم 39 ) جيمى كارتر أول رئيس امريكى للولايات المتحدة من ولايات الجنوب منذ الحرب الأهلية الأمريكية ما كان السلام بين مصر وإسرائيل حدث.  هذا الرئيس الشجاع والذى يكرهه من يقفون وراء الوجه القبيح للولايات المتحدة الأمريكية ولهذا السبب حكم فقط لمدة أربع سنوات   (من 1977 إلى 1981 ) لأنه رجل سلام حقيقى وتميّزت فترة رئاسته بعودة منطقة قناة بنما إلى بنما وتوقيع اتفاقيات كامب ديفيد للسلام في الشرق الأوسط وكذلك أزمة الرهائن في السفارة الأمريكية في إيران. هزم من قبل رونالد ريغان في 1980. خلال التسعينيات ظهر كوسيط ومفاوض للسلام، ضمن عودة الرئيس آريستيد إلى هايتي في أكتوبر 1994. ومنذ مغادرته للبيت الأبيض عام 1981 تفرغ للمشاركة في السياسات الدولية ومنح جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 2002 لدأبه في التوصل لحلول في الصراعات الدولية وإزدهار الديموقراطية في شتى بقاع العالم واحترام حقوق الإنسان. السادات فعلها صح فى الحرب والسلم لأنه توصل إلى الحقيقة المرة أن الحرب مع إسرائيل لا نهاية لها طالما أنه لا يحارب إسرائيل وحدها إنما يحارب إسرائيل والولايات المتحدة الأمريكية معا وطالما أن العرب سيحاربون إلى آخر قطرة من دماء جنود مصر.  ولولاه كان الحال سيبقى على ما هو عليه وكنا سنسمع ونقرأ عن خطة الطريق الأولى والثانية والثالثة...الخ الخ لإنهاء إحتلال الإسرائيلين لسيناء منذ 1973 حتى يومنا هذا.
*ملاحظة : فى الصورتين ، وفى معظم الصور التى تم التقاطها فى كامب دافيد وفى البيت الأبيض أثناء توقيع الإتفاق أو أثناء توقيع المعاهدة ... يقف كارتر تلقائيا بجوار بيجين فى مواجهة السادات .. !! أما عن هذه الملاحظة فهذا تصرف طبيعى للغاية من دولتان حليفتان لبعض إسرائيل والولايات المتحدة الأمريكية تماما كحبة الفولة وكالعاشق والمعشوق وكالزوج والزوجة زواجهما كاثوليكى لا طلاق فيه وقد أكد على هذه العلاقة الحميمة وعلى إستمرارها أول رئيس أمريكى من أصول أفريقية مستر أوباما فى خطابه بجامعة القاهرة فى 2009 وبدون هذا التأكيد فلا داعى أن ننسى أن الإمبراطورية السابقة بريطانيا العظمى هى من أنشأ وزرع إسرائيل فى قلب العالم العربى وبغروب شمس هذه الإمبراطورية حلت محلها ماما أمريكا وأرضعتها من ثدييها طوال ما يزيد عن الــــ 60 عاما ولم يحن فطامها حتى الآن وها هى أعلام إسرائيل ترفرف عاليا فوق نهر النيل عند كوبرى جامعة القاهرة - مدينة الجيزة - محافظة الجيزة - جمهورية مصر العربية  والتى كانت فى السابق تسمى الجمهورية العربية المتحدة وفى الماضى غير البعيد مملكة مصر!*
 
وده علمها

وده شعارها

ودى خريطتها
*
*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الأستاذ الفاضل الدكتور / جمال
عدم رضائنا عن أتفاقية كامب ديفيد لا يعنى رفضها كلها أو أننا ضد الرئيس الراحل / محمد أنور السادات . أنما نعترض على بنود الأتفاقية التى كبلتنا بقيود نسير بها داخل قطعة عزيزة من أرضنا وهى سيناء التى تنفننا فى إهمالها من قبل والتى عمرناها الأن بالسياح من جميع الأجناس عدا المصريين . اذكرك يا دكتور جمال بأننى كان لى موضوع اسمه على ما أتذكر ( كنا نحتاج لجواز سفر للعبور لسيناء ) وكان شعارى فى هذه المرحلة لنعمر سيناء بزرعها بالبشر من المصريين .أما عن حرب أكتوبر المجيدة فأننى أعلم أنك شاركت فيها عن طريق تدريبك للمجندين فى أحد مراكز تدريب المهندسين العسكريين وهو عمل لا يقل أهمية عن عمل من حملوا السلاح وكلنا حاربنا من أجل أستعادة أرضنا ولم يمن علينا أحد بإعادتها الينا وأنا أعلم أنك متأكد أن الصهاينة لم يكونوا ليتخلوا عن أرضنا ابداً وهم راضين وإنما تخلوا مجبرين . اشكرك ودمت بخير

----------


## the_chemist

> كمعارض لنظام الحكم العسكرى والبوليسى والدكتاتورى الذى حكم مصر منذ 23 يوليو 1952 يهمنى أن أبدى رأيى فى هذا الموضوع الحساس من الزاوية العقلانية وليست العاطفية والأثنان محلهم القلب الذى فى صدرى:
> 
> من غير تطويل وإطالة ممكن أن نخلص إلى الحقائق التالية:
> 
> بإستبعاد فترة حكم الرئيس محمد نجيب كاول رئيس لجمهورية مصر فأن الحكام العسكريين الثلاثة ناصر - السادات - مبارك الذين جلسوا على مقاعد حكم مصر فإن أفضلهم (أحسن الوحشين!) من وجهة نظرى المتواضعة فهو الرئيس العمدة إبن البلد خريج المعتقلات والسجون والعتال البسيط والفاعل باليومية والمناضل والفدائى وصاحب قرارى العبور والسلام الرئيس *محمد أنور محمد السادات * دعونا لا نخادع أنفسنا كان العبور فى 73 مجرد معركة حربية كسبناها ولكننا خسرنا تحقيق تحقيق أهدافنا العسكرية لطرد العدو الإسرائيلى من كل الأراضى المحتلة ولم يتحقق السلام المنقوص إلا بعد سنين طويلة من المفاوضات الطويلة المصحوبة بزيارة السادات لإسرائيلبدون الرئيس الأمريكى  ( رقم 39 ) جيمى كارتر أول رئيس امريكى للولايات المتحدة من ولايات الجنوب منذ الحرب الأهلية الأمريكية ما كان السلام بين مصر وإسرائيل حدث.  هذا الرئيس الشجاع والذى يكرهه من يقفون وراء الوجه القبيح للولايات المتحدة الأمريكية ولهذا السبب حكم فقط لمدة أربع سنوات   (من 1977 إلى 1981 ) لأنه رجل سلام حقيقى وتميّزت فترة رئاسته بعودة منطقة قناة بنما إلى بنما وتوقيع اتفاقيات كامب ديفيد للسلام في الشرق الأوسط وكذلك أزمة الرهائن في السفارة الأمريكية في إيران. هزم من قبل رونالد ريغان في 1980. خلال التسعينيات ظهر كوسيط ومفاوض للسلام، ضمن عودة الرئيس آريستيد إلى هايتي في أكتوبر 1994. ومنذ مغادرته للبيت الأبيض عام 1981 تفرغ للمشاركة في السياسات الدولية ومنح جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 2002 لدأبه في التوصل لحلول في الصراعات الدولية وإزدهار الديموقراطية في شتى بقاع العالم واحترام حقوق الإنسان. السادات فعلها صح فى الحرب والسلم لأنه توصل إلى الحقيقة المرة أن الحرب مع إسرائيل لا نهاية لها طالما أنه لا يحارب إسرائيل وحدها إنما يحارب إسرائيل والولايات المتحدة الأمريكية معا وطالما أن العرب سيحاربون إلى آخر قطرة من دماء جنود مصر.  ولولاه كان الحال سيبقى على ما هو عليه وكنا سنسمع ونقرأ عن خطة الطريق الأولى والثانية والثالثة...الخ الخ لإنهاء إحتلال الإسرائيلين لسيناء منذ 1973 حتى يومنا هذا.
> *ملاحظة : فى الصورتين ، وفى معظم الصور التى تم التقاطها فى كامب دافيد وفى البيت الأبيض أثناء توقيع الإتفاق أو أثناء توقيع المعاهدة ... يقف كارتر تلقائيا بجوار بيجين فى مواجهة السادات .. !! أما عن هذه الملاحظة فهذا تصرف طبيعى للغاية من دولتان حليفتان لبعض إسرائيل والولايات المتحدة الأمريكية تماما كحبة الفولة وكالعاشق والمعشوق وكالزوج والزوجة زواجهما كاثوليكى لا طلاق فيه وقد أكد على هذه العلاقة الحميمة وعلى إستمرارها أول رئيس أمريكى من أصول أفريقية مستر أوباما فى خطابه بجامعة القاهرة فى 2009 وبدون هذا التأكيد فلا داعى أن ننسى أن الإمبراطورية السابقة بريطانيا العظمى هى من أنشأ وزرع إسرائيل فى قلب العالم العربى وبغروب شمس هذه الإمبراطورية حلت محلها ماما أمريكا وأرضعتها من ثدييها طوال ما يزيد عن الــــ 60 عاما ولم يحن فطامها حتى الآن وها هى أعلام إسرائيل ترفرف عاليا فوق نهر النيل عند كوبرى جامعة القاهرة - مدينة الجيزة - محافظة الجيزة - جمهورية مصر العربية  والتى كانت فى السابق تسمى الجمهورية العربية المتحدة وفى الماضى غير البعيد مملكة مصر!*
>  
> وده علمها
> 
> ...


والله عندك كل الحق يادكتور

ولكن لو إتفق العالم أجمع لإختلف العرب

ولكن ملاحظتى أن علم المملكة المصرية الذى هو علم مصر في ثورة 1919 "وبالمناسبة أعتقد أنها الثورة الحقيقية الوحيدة التى حدثت في مصر" كان لونه أحمر مش أخضر




> الأستاذ الفاضل الدكتور / جمال
> عدم رضائنا عن أتفاقية كامب ديفيد لا يعنى رفضها كلها أو أننا ضد الرئيس الراحل / محمد أنور السادات . أنما نعترض على بنود الأتفاقية التى كبلتنا بقيود نسير بها داخل قطعة عزيزة من أرضنا وهى سيناء التى تنفننا فى إهمالها من قبل والتى عمرناها الأن بالسياح من جميع الأجناس عدا المصريين . اذكرك يا دكتور جمال بأننى كان لى موضوع اسمه على ما أتذكر ( كنا نحتاج لجواز سفر للعبور لسيناء ) وكان شعارى فى هذه المرحلة لنعمر سيناء بزرعها بالبشر من المصريين .أما عن حرب أكتوبر المجيدة فأننى أعلم أنك شاركت فيها عن طريق تدريبك للمجندين فى أحد مراكز تدريب المهندسين العسكريين وهو عمل لا يقل أهمية عن عمل من حملوا السلاح وكلنا حاربنا من أجل أستعادة أرضنا ولم يمن علينا أحد بإعادتها الينا وأنا أعلم أنك متأكد أن الصهاينة لم يكونوا ليتخلوا عن أرضنا ابداً وهم راضين وإنما تخلوا مجبرين . اشكرك ودمت بخير


أستاذى

كان سلاحك في أكتوبر يوصلك لأبعد مما وصلت

سؤال ياريت تجاوبنى عليه بما عهدته فيك من صدق

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> أستاذى
> 
> كان سلاحك في أكتوبر يوصلك لأبعد مما وصلت
> 
> سؤال ياريت تجاوبنى عليه بما عهدته فيك من صدق



هل هذا السؤال لى؟ 
أم هو موجه لأخى الفاضل الأستاذ سيد جعيتم؟


إذا كان السؤال موجه لشخصى المتواضع

فالإجابة كالتالى

أننا بعبورنا إلى الضفة الشرقية للقناة
حققنا أول الطريق لإستعادة سيناء
ولكن الحلم لم يتحقق
بعبور مضاد  لإسرائيل إلى الضفة الغربية
ومن ثم حصار للجيش الثالث المصرى
الذى عبر وتواجد فى سيناء
وتحول العبور من حرب طويلة المدى
إلى مجرد إنتصار فى معركة واحدة فقط
ثم إستجداء مجلس الأمن لوقف إطلاق النار
وتوقف إطلاق النار
وإسرائيل على بعد 120 كيلومتر فقط من القاهرة
ويا ريت كان هذا التوقف على بعد 120 كيلومتر
من القنال
كان وقتها ممكن نقول أن الحرب أتت بثمارها  
 ونحمد ربنا على أن مكسبنا فى معركة العبور فقط
جابت لنا إتفاقية السلام بنكهة وطعم الإستسلام 
المسماة
إتفاقية كامب دافيد


وأخيرا لو كان لمصر  ::hop:: ضهر حقيقى ::hop:: 
كما هو الحال مع إسرائيل واللى ضهرها  ::hop:: أمريكا ::hop:: 
مكانش حالنا تدنى ووصل إلى ما نحن فيه من خزى وعار

وأرجع وأقول منه لله عبد الناصر
اللى بتهوره وطيشه
خلى ضهرنا
 :Bicycle: الإتحاد السوفييتى :Bicycle: 
اللى إتفكك حاليا إلى فتافيت صغننه
وبقى روسيا حاليا
اللى لا بتهش ولا بتنش
هى كانت نوبة جدعنه من خروتشوف
أيام حرب 1956

وتوقفت الحرب فى الحال
وبعد كده أصبحنا بلا ضهر على الإطلاق

وفى الأمثال الشعبية بيقولوا

اللى ليه ضهر ما ينضربش على قفاه


وبس خلاص

----------


## Rasputin

معاهدة السلام في رأيي ليست مثيرة للجدل وكل من يقولون بذلك يأتون بمقتطفات منها تثبت وجهة نظهرم ولايجرئون على وصفها كاملة ليفهم الجميع الأمر ويعي الوقت الذي كتبت فيه وكيف كانت الاحوال وقتها وماذا كان يحتاج الوطن بتلك الفترة 
وكامب ديفيد أتت في مصلحة مصر حتى أن الموقع من الجانب الإسرائيلي أتهموه أنه كان مخمور أو مسحور وقت توقيعه على هذه المعاهدة وإسرائيل هى التي سوق تنقض المعاهده لأن اليهود لاعهد لهم ولو أنها بمصبحة اليهود لما حاولا نقضها ولما بكوا على توقيعها والإتفاقية كانت ستأتي بمصلحة الفلسطينيين لو وافقوا وقتها الجلوس على مائدة المفاوضات ومايطلبونه الآن لايمثل خردلة مما حصل عليه الرئيس الراحل العظيم محمد أنور السادات في جزئية الحقوق الفلسطينية الملحقة بكامب ديفيد

هذا الرجل 
محمد أنور السادات كان أسطورة وفلتة لن تتكرر سياسياً وفكريا وإنسانيا ومن جميع الأوجه 
ولن ترى مصر رئيساً يحب مصر مثله ولن يساويه أى زعيم من زعماء العالم القديم والحديث في عبقريته وفكره الذي سبق زمنه بسنوات كثيرة 

لاتمثلوا بجثة بطل شهيد قتلته إيران وكرمت قاتله وتآمر عليه العرب لقتله وهو أفضلهم جميعاً 

لاتصلبوا رجلاً ميت وتمثلوا بجثته وكفاكم زرع أفكار غير سوية في عقول شباب من يشاهدوا عظمة ذلك الرجل ولم يعاصروا تاريخه 
ولا تلوثوا تاريخه وعظمته 

أنه رضيتم أم ابيتم

بطل شهيد أحب وطنه ومات من أجله ولن تنالوا من سمعته 
فأسمه أكبر من أى إسم يحاول التمثيل بجثته أو تلويث عظمته كما تفعل إيران وأذنابها ولاأقصد هنا بحديثي الدكتور الفاضل مهندس عاطف هلال ولكنه رأيي في القضية المطروحة .

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> ولاأقصد هنا بحديثي *الدكتور الفاضل مهندس عاطف هلال* ولكنه رأيي في القضية المطروحة .



*لكنى إشمعنى بالذات 
ذكرت فقط
أخى الأكبر الفاضل 
المهندس
عاطف هلال*
؟!
سؤال محتاج إجابة

----------


## amshendy

كلام مرسل خطابى بعيد عن الواقعية و الدراسة التاريخية و واقعية من عاصر الاحداث




> قتلته إيران ...........


جديدة اول مرة اسمعها

QUOTE=Rasputin;1336832] 

وتآمر عليه العرب لقتله

[/QUOTE]

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

قتلته إيران ........... 
 وتآمر عليه العرب لقتله



فزورة بسيطة  خالص

تآمر  العرب = أتفق العرب

وكلنا نعلم أن العرب ومصر بعيدة عنهم أتفقوا على شئ واحد فقط وهو مقاطعة مصر بسبب كامب دافيد
ولكن الجديد هنا أن العرب أتفقوا  وأيضا مصر بعيدة عنهم على أن يتفقوا مع إيران لقتل السادات
ومن هذا ممكن أن نستنتج العرب أتفقوا ألا يتفقوا على شئ عندما تكون مصر على وئام مع العرب
وهو المطلوب إثباته

وبعد

أنا أرى أن قتل السادات بهذه الطريقة المسرحية تماما مماثل تماما للمسرحية الأمريكية المسماة  9/11  (حداشر سبتمبر) حدث وعمل داخلى 100% سواء كان فى القاهرة أو فى نيويورك كلاهما عمل داخلى صرف الأول للتخلص من السادات والتخلص من الإسلاميين أو إضعافهم ولتحكم مصر بقوانين الطوارئ (قطبية واحدة محلية) والثانى للتخلص من العالم الإسلامى  أو إضعافه، بعد تخلصهم من عدوهم رقم 1 الشيوعية متمثله فى الإتحاد السوفيتى والذى كان إنهار بالفعل فى أفغانستان،  وليحكم العالم بقوانين الإرهاب الدولى (قطبية واحدة دولية). 

ملحوظه هامه:
 إيران وقت قتل السادات مكنشى فيها أحمدى نجادى ولا كان الشيخ نصرالله فى لبنان!

----------


## Rasputin

المطبلاتيه والهتيفه والببغبغنات مالهومش رد عندي

بس ليه تتجهوا للإستهزاء بيا وبكلامي بدل مايكون عندكم رد في الموضوع نفسه وكلام يؤيد فكر الفاضل عاطف هلال أو أنكم تنتهجو نهجه العاقل ويكون لديكم حديث تخبرونا به بس نعمل بقى مع المطبلاتيه ونوصفهم أزاى ونقول فيهم إيه؟ 
الواحد يتكسف يقول الوصف 
وربنا يتولاكم
الخواء الفكري إسمه المطبلاتيه والهتيفه  :;):

----------


## سيد حسن

السادة الاعزاء

السلام عليكم

عندما قتل السادات كنت ابلغ من العمر تقريبا تسع سنين ، اى اننى لا استطيع الادعاء بمعاصرة عهد السادات وفهم قراراته وعلاقاته مع اليهود او حتى الاحاطة بها وعلى هذا فنظرتى او من هم فى مثل سنى للسادات لا تزيد على اقوال السابقين وبعض الوثائق التاريخية عن السادات التى لا يمكن تكذيبها ونتائج ما نحن فيه الان بسبب سياسات السادات سواء بالسلب او بالايجاب .

فى ظنى ان السادات منفردا ووحيدا معه العذر فى الذهاب الى الموافقة على هذه الاتفاقية لانه هو المعنى بها وليست مصر والظن ايضا ان السادات كان يفكر فى السادات ووضعيته ومكانته قبل ان يفكر فى مصر الدولة وكما تعودنا دائما ايضا ان من يحكم مصر يختزل مصر فى شخصه ويساعده فى ذلك المنافقون ومحترفو تأليه القائد فالسادات كفرد بعقله وقلبه ورغباته وقع مع اسرائيل الدولة بسياستها واهدافها تلك المعاهدة الخانقة ، اذن السادات كفرد وحيد ومنفرد وقع مع اسرائيل كدولة وهذه حالة طبيعية بالنسبة لمصر التى تعودت ان تضع كل مقدراتها فى يد فرد سواء برغبتها ( وهذا مستغرب ) ام مغصوبة ( وهذا طبيعى ) كما انها حالة طبيعية لاسرئيل ان تضع كل مقدراتها فى يد جماعة تحكمها نيابة عنها لتحافظ على بقائها .

وبناء على ما سبق فاتهامنا للسادات بتضييع مقدرات مصر او التنازل عنها للغير هو اتهام غير صحيح وظالم للرجل حتى لو كانت النتائج سيئة ومخزية ، وهنا فلا معنى للهجوم على السادات فى الاتفاقية محل النقاش فقط متجاهلين طريقة حكم مصر ( والتى لا يملك السادات براءة اختراعها فهى مثل الفلكلور الشعبى لا نعرف له صاحبا ) والتى ادت لهذه الاتفاقية ، فانا ازعم انه لو وضعنا مكان السادات مئات غيره على رأس مصر لفعل مثلما فعل السادات وربما اسوأ ولم يكن هذا البديل او(  الدوبلير ) ليسمح باستفتاء الشعب بنزاهة وبصدق على بنود تلك الاتفاقية بعد نشرها تفصيليا على الرأى العام لابراء الذمة .

اننا نهاجم احد المخرجات ( وهى معاهدة كامب دافيد ) لنظام نحن كأمة صنعناه وارتضيناه لا السادات ولا غيره كان يمكنه ان يجبر امة على تغيير طريق هى مجتمعة عليه ويمثل لها دين وحياة ، نظام حكم لو ان احد الزملاء الاعزاء هنا بالمنتدى وهو اشرفنا واكرمنا واشدنا حبا لبلاده تولاه لما ابتعد عن طريق السادات او غيره فى تسيير امورنا وتوجيهنا بنفس الطريقة والقاعدة المصرية الشهيرة " وما اريكم الا ما ارى وما اهديكم الا سبيل الرشاد ".

ومجمل ما خرجت به انه لم يصل لحكم مصر حتى الان من استطاع ان يقنعنى انه يحب هذا البلد اكثر من نفسه وانه لا ينظر لاهل هذا البلد باستعلاء او بنظرة دونية والدليل هو اتفاق جميع من حكموها على السماح بالاعتقال والتجهيل والنبذ والقيد والمصادرة والاستخفاف بعقولها والسماح لاشرارها بتولى امرها .

لذا فانا احترم المرارة التى حملتها كلمات كاتب الموضوع عن كامب دافيد والتذكير بها ولكن كنت اتمنى ان تتعداها الى التذكير بصاحب العلامة التجارية وبلد المنشأ لهذه المأساة طويلة الامد والتى امتد عمرها لالاف  السنين وهى الامة المصرية .

----------


## the_chemist

> السادة الاعزاء
> 
> السلام عليكم
> 
> عندما قتل السادات كنت ابلغ من العمر تقريبا تسع سنين ، اى اننى لا استطيع الادعاء بمعاصرة عهد السادات وفهم قراراته وعلاقاته مع اليهود او حتى الاحاطة بها وعلى هذا فنظرتى او من هم فى مثل سنى للسادات لا تزيد على اقوال السابقين وبعض الوثائق التاريخية عن السادات التى لا يمكن تكذيبها ونتائج ما نحن فيه الان بسبب سياسات السادات سواء بالسلب او بالايجاب .
> 
> فى ظنى ان السادات منفردا ووحيدا معه العذر فى الذهاب الى الموافقة على هذه الاتفاقية لانه هو المعنى بها وليست مصر والظن ايضا ان السادات كان يفكر فى السادات ووضعيته ومكانته قبل ان يفكر فى مصر الدولة وكما تعودنا دائما ايضا ان من يحكم مصر يختزل مصر فى شخصه ويساعده فى ذلك المنافقون ومحترفو تأليه القائد فالسادات كفرد بعقله وقلبه ورغباته وقع مع اسرائيل الدولة بسياستها واهدافها تلك المعاهدة الخانقة ، اذن السادات كفرد وحيد ومنفرد وقع مع اسرائيل كدولة وهذه حالة طبيعية بالنسبة لمصر التى تعودت ان تضع كل مقدراتها فى يد فرد سواء برغبتها ( وهذا مستغرب ) ام مغصوبة ( وهذا طبيعى ) كما انها حالة طبيعية لاسرئيل ان تضع كل مقدراتها فى يد جماعة تحكمها نيابة عنها لتحافظ على بقائها .
> 
> وبناء على ما سبق فاتهامنا للسادات بتضييع مقدرات مصر او التنازل عنها للغير هو اتهام غير صحيح وظالم للرجل حتى لو كانت النتائج سيئة ومخزية ، وهنا فلا معنى للهجوم على السادات فى الاتفاقية محل النقاش فقط متجاهلين طريقة حكم مصر ( والتى لا يملك السادات براءة اختراعها فهى مثل الفلكلور الشعبى لا نعرف له صاحبا ) والتى ادت لهذه الاتفاقية ، فانا ازعم انه لو وضعنا مكان السادات مئات غيره على رأس مصر لفعل مثلما فعل السادات وربما اسوأ ولم يكن هذا البديل او(  الدوبلير ) ليسمح باستفتاء الشعب بنزاهة وبصدق على بنود تلك الاتفاقية بعد نشرها تفصيليا على الرأى العام لابراء الذمة .
> ...


الأخ الفاضل

واضح تماماً أن هجومك علي السادات مثل الفولكور الشعبي الذى لانجد له مؤلف وهو استخفاف بالعقول

فلو تعلم أن السادات طلب من شريكيه في المأساة وهما حافظ الأسد وياسر عرفات مشاركته وتوحيد الصف في هذه المفاوضات حتى نحصل علي أكبر قدر من المكاسب ولكنهما رفضا بغباء يفوق الوصف

ولقد ندم ياسر عرفات علي موقفه ولكن بعدما شهده في مفاوضات أوسلو التى جاءت به فيما يسمى "دولة الجيتو"

يعنى شوية رقع من الأرض نربطهم كده بشوية طرق تعبانة عليها حراسة اسرائيلية وكل جيشه وشرطته عبارة عن شوية عسكر ببنادق خشب

وفعلاً الشئ الوحيد الذى إتفق عليه العرب هو "القتال القتال لتحرير الأرض لآخر نقطة دم"

بس طبعاً هى نقاط الدم المصرية ولا ومليون لا لإراقة نقطة دم من أى واحد من الأسياد

علينا نشيل البلوة والهم أما الفخفخة فلهم وحدهم وإحنا كلااااااااب ندوق المر ونشحت اللقمة

طبعاً واضح أنك ناصري

متعرفشي أن بعد وكسة 67 راح الموكوس مؤتمر الخرطوم وبكى زى الحريم وقال "معنديش اللى أأكل بيه شعب مصر"

النكسة أو الوكسة التى أدت بنا لما تريد الهجوم عليه الآن وهو إتفاقية أو معاهدة كامب ديفيد

أنتم تريدون فقط إتهام الرجل ولا تريدون مناقشة سبب وصولنا لهذه اللحظة التى جعلت الرجل يفعل ذلك

الأسباب كلها تتجمع في سبب واحد أوحد

وهو

جهل وخرف وتفاهة عبدالناصر وحبه للزعامة وكلمته كما قالها عادل إمام "أنا الزعيم"

فلنناقش السبب ثم نأتى  للنتيجة

فهل هذا ممكن ياأستاذ عاطف هلال بحكم أنك عاصرت الحاكمين ولا المهم أننا نهاجم أنظف رئيس مصري وبس

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> السادة الاعزاء
> 
> السلام عليكم
> 
> عندما قتل السادات كنت ابلغ من العمر تقريبا تسع سنين ، اى اننى لا استطيع الادعاء بمعاصرة عهد السادات وفهم قراراته وعلاقاته مع اليهود او حتى الاحاطة بها وعلى هذا فنظرتى او من هم فى مثل سنى للسادات لا تزيد على اقوال السابقين وبعض الوثائق التاريخية عن السادات التى لا يمكن تكذيبها ونتائج ما نحن فيه الان بسبب سياسات السادات سواء بالسلب او بالايجاب .
> 
> .



أخى العزيز سيد كرار
عساكم من عواده
دعنا من الأمة المصرية ومشاكلها التى أزمنت وتتزايد حدتها يوما بعد يوم والأسباب معروفة ومتوفرة فى المنتدى لمن يهمه أن يعرفها ...السادات وإن كان هو صاحب هذا القرار الفردى فأنا أشد على يديه (لو كان حيا) وأقف له إحتراما فهو أسترد بعض من كرامة المصريين بإنتصاره فى معركة العبور وحافظ على عدم إهدار دماء المصريين ويكفينا من أهدرت دمائهم فى الحروب المتواصلة مع إسرائيل ومن يقف ورائها منذ 1948 وحتى 1973 مرورا بأعلى كمية دماء أهدرت فى هزيمة 1967 ...جربنا كل الطرق والمعارك الحربية والتحالفات وكل معركة ندخلها نحن دول المواجهة مصر - الأردن - سوريا نفشل فشلا ذريعا...مسلسل الفشل أستمر طويلا لأننا حقيقة أمة فاشلة ومتخلفة وأنظر إلى دول جنوب شرق آسيا كماليزيا والتى تقدمت عننا كثيرا لأنها حلت مشاكلها بطرق سلمية أما نحن المصريين والعرب مشغولين بالحروب الفاشلة دائما مع إسرائيل ومن ورائها ماما أمريكا...فماذا كان المطلوب من السادات مزيدا من الحروب الفاشلة ومزيدا من هدر دماء المصريين بلا طائل...وهاهى سوريا "جولانها" محتل منذ 1967 حتى الآن ماذا أستطاع العرب وعلى رأسهم الشقيقة الكبرى مصر أن يفعلوا لها...وخلوا الطابق مستور أحسن...
السادات إن لم يكن إنتصر حربيا ولكنه أنتصر سلميا ...وبيقولوا فى الأمثال العامية:

على أد لحافك مد رجليك
واللى تغلب بيه ألعب بيه
وكل برغوت على قد دمه
* 
*

----------


## Rasputin

> السادة الاعزاء
> 
> السلام عليكم
> 
> عندما قتل السادات كنت ابلغ من العمر تقريبا تسع سنين ، اى اننى لا استطيع الادعاء بمعاصرة عهد السادات وفهم قراراته وعلاقاته مع اليهود او حتى الاحاطة بها وعلى هذا فنظرتى او من هم فى مثل سنى للسادات لا تزيد على اقوال السابقين وبعض الوثائق التاريخية عن السادات التى لا يمكن تكذيبها ونتائج ما نحن فيه الان بسبب سياسات السادات سواء بالسلب او بالايجاب .
> 
> فى ظنى ان السادات منفردا ووحيدا معه العذر فى الذهاب الى الموافقة على هذه الاتفاقية لانه هو المعنى بها وليست مصر والظن ايضا ان السادات كان يفكر فى السادات ووضعيته ومكانته قبل ان يفكر فى مصر الدولة وكما تعودنا دائما ايضا ان من يحكم مصر يختزل مصر فى شخصه ويساعده فى ذلك المنافقون ومحترفو تأليه القائد فالسادات كفرد بعقله وقلبه ورغباته وقع مع اسرائيل الدولة بسياستها واهدافها تلك المعاهدة الخانقة ، اذن السادات كفرد وحيد ومنفرد وقع مع اسرائيل كدولة وهذه حالة طبيعية بالنسبة لمصر التى تعودت ان تضع كل مقدراتها فى يد فرد سواء برغبتها ( وهذا مستغرب ) ام مغصوبة ( وهذا طبيعى ) كما انها حالة طبيعية لاسرئيل ان تضع كل مقدراتها فى يد جماعة تحكمها نيابة عنها لتحافظ على بقائها .
> 
> وبناء على ما سبق فاتهامنا للسادات بتضييع مقدرات مصر او التنازل عنها للغير هو اتهام غير صحيح وظالم للرجل حتى لو كانت النتائج سيئة ومخزية ، وهنا فلا معنى للهجوم على السادات فى الاتفاقية محل النقاش فقط متجاهلين طريقة حكم مصر ( والتى لا يملك السادات براءة اختراعها فهى مثل الفلكلور الشعبى لا نعرف له صاحبا ) والتى ادت لهذه الاتفاقية ، فانا ازعم انه لو وضعنا مكان السادات مئات غيره على رأس مصر لفعل مثلما فعل السادات وربما اسوأ ولم يكن هذا البديل او( الدوبلير ) ليسمح باستفتاء الشعب بنزاهة وبصدق على بنود تلك الاتفاقية بعد نشرها تفصيليا على الرأى العام لابراء الذمة .
> ...


 إللي نسيته يابني في كلامك الموزون والمحترم 
أن السادات كان بيحكم على شعب متخلفين عقلياً أو نقول 60% متخلفين عقلياً و30% أفاقين وعملاء ووصوليين والباقي ربنا يتولاهم

----------


## سيد حسن

الاستاذ المحترم الكيميائى

السلام عليكم

عيد مبارك وتقبل الله منا ومنكم وبعد :

اطلب من سيادتكم مشكورا اعادة قراءة ما كتبت مرة ثانية فكلى امل فى ان تكون القراءة الثانية طريقك لعدم الحكم على بأننى عدو للسادات او اننى ناصرى .

وربما ستجد فى مقالتى ما يشير الى اننى حاولت وضع السادات فى مكان اقل قسوة فى الانتقاد والهجوم من قبل المشاركين واشرت الى ان السادات ليس صاحب طريقة حكم وانما هو وارث لطريقة حكم امتدت لالاف السنين فى مصر وبالتالى فمجرد انتقاد فكرة انفراده بالامر والقرار هو الشىء الغريب على المواطن المصرى .

اننى حتى لم اناقش فيما كتبت سلبيات وعيوب الاتفاقية او نتائجها غير الطيبة والمخيبة للامال التى نحياها جميعا الان واظن انه من الصعب عليك وعلى تجاهلها ولست فى حاجة لسرد كل التنازلات التى تمت والشلل الذى اصابنا بسبب تلك الاتفاقية وان كنت فى حاجة لتفصيلها ساكون سعيدا جدا .

ولا يعنى وجود شبهة انتقاد للسادات ( واعتقد ان هذا حقى تماما فأنا لم اقذف الرجل فى عرضه او سببته او نلت من كرامة اهله )  اننى احب عبد الناصر او انتمى لسياساته ضد الاخرين .

ببساطة انا القيت بالتهمة واسباب ما حدث من نتائج غير طيبة نتيجة الاتفاقية محل النقاش على الشعب المصرى بكامله لانه هو من اختار او وافق على طريقة حكمه التى تتيح لمن يحكمه الانفراد بالقرار سواء كان رفع سعر سلعة او التفاوض على ارض فقط وقلت ان هذا الاختراع ان جاز التعبير بهذه اللفظة ليس مكتوبا باسم السادات وعلى هذا يجب ان تفهم سيادتك ان السادات فى نظرى مارس حقه فى الانفراد بالقرار فى قضية العلاقة مع اسرائيل وبغض النظر عن النتيجة سواء كانت سلبية ام ايجابية .

وعلى هذا يا اخى الكريم فانا لم استخف بعقل احد ولست ناصريا ولم اهاجم سياسات السادات مباشرة رغم ان هذا حقى .

سيدى الكريم انا اقدر توافقك مع سياسات السادات وتعاطفك معه فهذا ايضا حقك مع ملاحظة اننى الان لا اتهمك بالساداتية او كونك احد افراد فريق التطبيعيين او اى شىء من هذا القبيل ، انا بكل بساطة احسن الظن بك واعتبرك رجلا متوافقا مع سياسات السادات ومقتنعا بها وبه كشخص ومع ملاحظة ايضا ان الانتماء ليس عيبا فى حد ذاته ولكن العيب ان نحول الانتماء الى سباب وشتم وجرح ، كأن نقول لفرد انت ناصرى متخلف وعبيط او انك ساداتى متواطىء وعميل وتطبيعى او اى شىء من هذا القبيل .

واخيرا اكرر لك اننى لم اهاجم السادات فى مقالتى مباشرة وبصفة شخصية كما ولست مستخفا بعقل احد كما ذكرت وكذلك لست ناصريا .

شكرا لك مسبقا على اعادة القراءة والسلام عليكم

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> أنت مش فاهم حاجة وزي الأطرش في الزفة
>  خليك مغمي عليك ومغمي عنيك وأوعى التماسيح تاكل رجلليك
> 
>  من اليوم أطلقت عليك أسم جديد يليق بك 
>  سميتك جرجاوي
>  جرجاوي جرجاوي جرجاوي
>  أبا عن جد


*حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل
وأعوذ به من شياطين الإنس والجن
وأدعوا الله أن يرفع هذا الغم والكرب عنا

وأترك أمرك بعد شكواى لله العلى العظيم
لمشرفين القاعة
ولإدارة المنتدى

*

----------


## سيد حسن

المحترم دكتور مهندس / جمال الشربينى 

السلام عليكم

عيد مبارك وتقبل الله منا ومنكم

شكرا على ردكم ولكن كيف ادعنى من الامة المصرية وهى سبب كل ما يحدث لها .

ثم ان هناك شبهة تناقض فى كلامك فطلبت منى بعاليه ان ادع الامة المصرية ثم عدت وذكرت فى ذيل كلامك ما نصه " مسلسل الفشل أستمر طويلا لأننا حقيقة أمة فاشلة ومتخلفة " وبالتأكيد ان كنت تقصد فى كلامك الامة العربية كلها فالامة المصرية هى عينة ممثلة لتلك الامة الفاشلة ، ثم ضربت مثلا بامم اسيوية افضل منا طريقة فان كنت تتفق معى فى اسفله فلماذا تطلب منى بعاليه تجاهله ؟!! .

شكرا لكم والسلام عليكم

----------


## سيد حسن

المحترم / راسبوتين 

السلام عليكم

عيد مبارك وتقبل الله منا ومنكم وبعد :

اظن ان سيادتكم حولتم كلامى النظرى عن ان الامة المصرية هى المسئولة عن سياسات كل حكامها الى نسب مئوية ورغم قسوتها الا انها تحوى الشىء الكثير من الصحة .

وعلى هذا فانا لم انسى ايها الفاضل .

شكرا لكم والسلام عليكم

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> ثم ان هناك شبهة تناقض




أحمد الله أنه شبهة فقط
فالكلام خدنى كالعادة
وأعتذر عن هذه الشبهة
وأتمنى أن لا تتحول من الشرطة إلى النيابة
ومن ثم إلى قضائنا المنقسم على نفسه
*ليصدر الحكم بعد عمر طويل جداً*

----------


## سيد حسن

المحترم / دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى 
السلام عليكم
لا تثريب عليك سيدى الكريم وشكرا على الرد ، فكلنا نرضخ احيانا للقلم ولا نستطيع السيطرة عليه .
والسلام عليكم

----------


## Rasputin

> *حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل
> وأعوذ به من شياطين الإنس والجن
> وأدعوا الله أن يرفع هذا الغم والكرب عنا
> 
> وأترك أمرك بعد شكواى لله العلى العظيم
> لمشرفين القاعة
> ولإدارة المنتدى
> 
> *


[size=7]أنت من بدأت بإستفزازي والإستهزاء بشخصي 
وأنا من شكوتك للإدارة ووعدتني الإدارة أن توفي بعهدها وترد لي حقي منك ولم تفي بعهدها للآن 
بالمرة السابقة عندما نشرت رسالتك الشخصية  التي أرسلتها لي كان هذا مخالف لقوانين المنتدى وبسبب ذلك حصلت على النقاط الحمراء 
 أؤكد أنك نسيت أمر رسالتك الشخصية  لي بخلاف مطاردتك لي بالمنتدى فور إشتراكي لأسباب غير معلومة لي 
 .
الآن أرد لك الجميل وطريقة إستقبالك لي بالبداية ولاتنتظر مني خيراً فقد زرعت أنت الشر 
فماذا تنتظر أن تحصد؟


[size=7]وحسبي الله بيني وبينك إن كنت ظلمتك أو أظلمك

----------


## Rasputin

> المحترم / راسبوتين 
> 
> السلام عليكم
> 
> عيد مبارك وتقبل الله منا ومنكم وبعد :
> 
> اظن ان سيادتكم حولتم كلامى النظرى عن ان الامة المصرية هى المسئولة عن سياسات كل حكامها الى نسب مئوية ورغم قسوتها الا انها تحوى الشىء الكثير من الصحة .
> 
> وعلى هذا فانا لم انسى ايها الفاضل .
> ...


أكرمك الله إبني العزيز
لاأتهمك بالسهو فمازلت بريعان شبابك ويبدو من أسلوبك ادبك الجم وثقافتك الرفيعه وإتزان حكمك ولكنها لفظة إستخدمتها ولم أكن أقصد أن تضايقك .
لو وضعنا الأنظمة العربية وموقفها من مصر بعد حرب 73 وتحديدا بداية من عام 1975 لفهمنا أن السادات فهم أنه ليست هناك فائدة مرجوه من دول الجوار عدا السعودية

وبحرب 73 ا لسادات كان يعرف أنه لن يستطيع محاربة أمريكا ولاقبل لميزاينة مصر بحرب مثل هذه ولكنه كان يريد أرضه وقد حاول سياسياً ولم يفلح إلى أن فهم أن الأمر محتاج لورقة ضغط تتيح المفاوضات والمحافظة على الشباب من ويلات الحرب وعدم إستخدام الجندي المصري كورقة رخيصة للعرب يحارب بها من يشاء بأى قطعة مقابل الزعامة العربية التي حلم بها عبد الناصر وقتل الكثير من الشباب المصري بالكثير من الدول العربية وبحروب مسلمين ضد مسلمين . 

والكثير من الدول العربية خاصة الأردن كانت ورقة رابحة لإسرائيل .
وقع السادات المعاهدة رغم إعتراض مستشاره أسامة الباز على الكثير من البنود إلا أنه وبنظرته كان يريد أن يحصل على أى مكسب ممكن من اليهود الذين ماطلوا الله في بقرة 
ثم تحقيق إستقرار إستراتيجي لفتح الأسواق المصرية وخلق فرص للإستثمار وبداية عصر للنهضة لو كانت لدى الشعب المصري عزيمة وعقلية تتيح تحقيق حلمه وكان يعتبر نفسه كبير العائلة وأن المصريين هم عائلته وكان رجل بسيط ومكافح 

ولم تتحقق أفكارة نظراً لطبيعة الشعب المصري والشعوب العربية وقتذاك وبسبب اللصوص والمنتفعين والمرتزقة والأفاقين والمؤامرات الدنيئة .
وبالنسبة للمعاهدة فكما هى حجر ثقيل على عاتق مصر فهي حجر أثقل على عاتق إسرائيل ويحد من أطماعها وتحقيق حلمها بأرض الميعاد ومن المؤكد أن تلك المعاهدة سيتم نقضها من قبل اليهود والأيام سوف تثبت ذلك وناقشني فيما يريده الفلسطينين الآن وماكانت ستحصل عليه وفقا لبنود كامب ديفيد.
السادات كان بطل عظيم وكان يحب وطنه وتاريخه طويل في ذلك ولايعجبني أن يأتي من يجلس على كرسي فاخر لينبش جثته ويحاول هدم إنجازاته بقلمه الغرير .

----------


## سيد حسن

الاستاذ الفاضل / راسبوتين 

السلام عليكم

اخجلتنى كلماتك الحانية يا سيدى الكريم واظن انك شققت على نفسك فانا لست متضايقا ابدا ولكن كنت اود ان اؤكد لكم انى متفق معك على ان السادات قاد شعبا مغلوبا مقهورا لمئات السنين وغارقا فى الجهل والمرض والفهم الخاطىء والتقاليد العبيطة والدروشة فى اتخاذ القرارات والتواكل الا من رحم ربى منهم وانعم عليه بالفهم والحكمة ولكنهم قليل ، فانا هنا اتفق معك تماما وربما المبالغة فى النسبة المئوية هى من قبيل اعلان الضيق والضجر من سيادتكم على هكذا شعب وعلى هكذا امة .

والمقدمة هذه تقودنا يا سيدى الكريم الى نقطة تخفيف الحكم القاسى على السادات والتى لم يعيها جيدا اخى الاكبر الكيميائى وظن اننى اهاجم السادات مقتبسا استخدامى لعبارة الفلكلور الشعبى بان هجومى على السادات - فى نظره - هو فلكلور شعبى لا نعرف له مؤلف رغم انى لست بحاجة لاوضح له اننى منبهر بجوانب شخصية فى السادات فى طريقة القاءه وثقافته الدينية وذكاؤه الفطرى فهو لم يتخرج فى معهد اعداد القادة ولم يتلق دورات على صنع القرار ولكن ليس معنى هذا ان السادات بعيد عن اي شخصية قيادية سلطوية منفردة بقراراتها 

فانا اردت من مداخلتى توضيح ان كامب دافيد مجهود فردى من السادات فى مقابل خطط وبروتوكولات صهيوامريكية منظمة وواعية وكان لهم ما ارادوا من هذه الاتفاقية ، ولكن هذا المجهود الفردى او كامب دافيد المكروهة والممقوتة من جانب المنتمين والمحبين لهذه البلد وانا ادعى اننى من الكارهين لها واود الغائها ازعم انها كجزء من فترة حكم السادات والزخم والجدل الذى اثاره فى بضع سنين لا يمكن ان تكون شاهدة على ان السادات خائنا لبلده او انه عميل للمخابرات الامريكية مثل بعض قادة امريكا اللاتينية او الذين تعينهم امريكا فى مناصبهم رؤساء ( طراطير ) على شعوبهم لامتصاص دمائهم وتقديمها الى امريكا فى اكياس مغلفة ومعقمة ، ولكن انا احسب انها مغامرة فردية من السادات كانت تحدوه وقتها احلام تاريخية عريضة معها ولكنه للاسف الشديد كان كذكر عنكبوت نشوان وحالم وقع فى فخ انثى عنكبوت اكبر منه بكثير استمتع معها لدقائق ثم ما لبثت ان قضت عليه واكلته .

ومع ذلك لا ادعى ان السادات اهمل تماما شعبه فى هذه الحسابات ولكنه ايضا لم يعطى شعبه القرار ولابراء الذمة وهذه هى نقطة الخلاف الدقيقة التى لا يفهمها المعجبون بشخصية السادات ونسوا انهم كمؤيدين للسادات - لم يطلب السادات رأيهم او موافقتهم على ورقة - ان هناك فى المقابل اخوة لهم فى الوطن ومعارضون للسادات - ولم يطلب ايضا السادات منهم رأيهم وموافقتهم على ورقة - والفارق ان السادات وضع المعارضين فى ركن شديد وفى نفس الوقت لم يلتفت للمؤيدين ، هذا ببساطة ما ادعيه انا حول مشكلة السادات مع فخ كامب دافيد البغيض .

ثم اننى بعد ذلك ايها الاب الاكبر الموقر اصدقك فى تقرير حسن نوايا السادات فى احلام الدولة المدنية الحديثة والتجربة الامريكية الممتعة وحقن دم ابنائه ولكن حسن النوايا لم يقيه شر هذا الفخ المسمى بكامب دافيد وان فى الشعب المصرى فيروس بلادة وتواكل وترك اموره بالكلية لاحاد الناس ليتحكم فيه او ليطعمه ويسقيه مما يصيب الحالم المحب لهذا الشعب بالملل والضجر وازيدك من الشعر بيتا حين اقول لك يا سيدى المحترم ان من يتابع خطاب السادات فى الكنيست بدقة يعرف ان السادات اعطى درسا قويا وواعيا لهؤلاء الصهاينة كانوا ليغضبوا منه لو انهم اناس طبيعيون ولكنهم مرضى نفسيين ومتعطشين للدماء واخطأ السادات حين خاطبهم وظن انه يخاطب مجتمعا مدنيا يحلم ببناء دولة سلام وسط جيرانه .

المسلمون لا يكرهون بعضهم ولكنهم يغضبون فكما ان من حق السيد الكيميائى تأييده المطلق للسادات والدفاع عنه بالكلية وسيادتكم طبعا يا سيدى الكريم فانه من حق السيد عاطف هلال واى فرد اخر فى مصر الغضب وانتقاد اية سياسات لا تعجبه حتى لو كان هو وحده فى بر مصر الرافض لها .

ما اريدكم معرفته يا سيدى الكريم وكل المؤيدين للسادات اننى تمنيت على السيد عاطف هلال ان يكمل كتابة عريضة الاتهام ان صح التعبير متجاوزا السادات للحكم على المحترمين المصريين او الامة المصرية الذين صنعوا بايديهم وهيئوا البيئة التى جعلت السادات ينفرد بمصير مصر فى اتفاقية قد تنفك وتنحل بالدم مرة اخرى اذا اردنا ذلك.

وفى الاخير ،  فى السادات قد اكون مولعا به فى جوانب شخصيته ولكنى لا اؤيده فى فخ كامب دافيد الذى راح هو ضحيته بطريقة غير مباشرة .

شكرا لك سيدى الكريم راسبوتين فى ردك المحترم وكلماتك الحانية 

والسلام عليكم

----------


## سيد جعيتم

رحم الله السادات وأنا ضد من يهاجمه . الشعب المصرى ليس شعب متخلف أو مغيب العقل




> أن السادات كان بيحكم على شعب متخلفين عقلياً أو نقول 60% متخلفين عقلياً و30% أفاقين وعملاء ووصوليين والباقي ربنا يتولاهم


بقرأة متأنية نجد أن من أعترض على أتفاقية كامب ديفيد أعترض على بنود الدفاع عن سيناء وهى المختصة بأعداد قواتنا وتسليحها

أتمنى أن نملتزم بقواعد الحوار وأن نسموا فوق خلافاتنا الشخصية وتكون مشاركاتنا لفائدة أعضاء المنتدى .
اشكركم ودمتم بخير

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> وفى الاخير ،  فى السادات قد اكون مولعا به فى جوانب شخصيته ولكنى لا اؤيده فى فخ كامب دافيد الذى راح هو ضحيته بطريقة غير مباشرة .



** *المحترم* *سيد حسن   
فلتتخيل أنك مكان الريس السادات ماذا كنت ستفعل بالله عليك؟!*

----------


## سيد حسن

المحترم / جمال الشربينى

السلام عليكم

السادات هو الذى ذهب الى اسرائيل وهو الذى اتخذ هذا القرار ولم يجبر عليه وسيكون لسؤالك قيمة اكبر لو كانت اسرائيل هى التى دعت السادات الى التفاوض معها .

شكرا لك والسلام عليكم

----------


## Rasputin

> رحم الله السادات وأنا ضد من يهاجمه . الشعب المصرى ليس شعب متخلف أو مغيب العقل
> 
> 
> 
> بقرأة متأنية نجد أن من أعترض على أتفاقية كامب ديفيد أعترض على بنود الدفاع عن سيناء وهى المختصة بأعداد قواتنا وتسليحها
> 
> أتمنى أن نملتزم بقواعد الحوار وأن نسموا فوق خلافاتنا الشخصية وتكون مشاركاتنا لفائدة أعضاء المنتدى .
> اشكركم ودمتم بخير


قبل أن ارد على المحترم سيد حسن يجب أن أقدم إعتذاري وأعبر عن خجلي على النحو التالي :-
أولاً أعتذر للأستاذ الفاضل عاطف هلال أنني ساهمت في في هذا الشكل الغير جيد الذ وصل إليه موضوعه الدسم والثري وله مطلق الحرية كمشرف أن يهذب الموضوع لنعود للموضوعية والنقاش تفصيلاً بعد هذا الإجمال  وليطرح كل منا أوراقه وأفكاره وذكرياته حول القضية .
وكل شخص حر فيما يعتقد وقد تتغير قناعتي عن السادات بقراراته ولكنه لن تتغير أبدا عن شخصه وأنه قائد محب لوطنه وأن الغدر به كان مريعاً .
ثانياً أعتذر عن للسيد المحترم سيد جعيتم الذي تابعته بإعجاب شديد بالكثير من موضوعاته الدسمة وأعدك بما تطلبه جملة وتفصيلاً وأرجو أن تتقبل إعتذاري على الجور عليك بقاعتك وساحتك أخي الكريم ومن هذه اللحظة سأنحي خلافاتي الشخصية مع العضو جمال الشربيني إلا إذا أتاني بأحد مواضيعي التي قد أطرحها بعد الآن بطريقة غير مقبولة كما تعوده الجميع وهذا حقي .
بمشيئة الله لدي الكثير من الأوراق والتفاصيل لأقدمها بهذا الموضوع ليصبح معبراً عن قدركم الكبير وثقافتكم الواسعة وحسن إستقبالكم للتجاوز وبراعتكم في إمتصاص الغضب وفرض الإحترام على الجميع وليكون الموضوع مثالاً لأدب الحوار وأدب الإختلاف .
أرجو أن تتقبلوا إعتذاري
بارك الله فيكم

----------


## the_chemist

> فانا اردت من مداخلتى توضيح ان كامب دافيد مجهود فردى من السادات فى مقابل خطط وبروتوكولات صهيوامريكية منظمة وواعية وكان لهم ما ارادوا من هذه الاتفاقية ، ولكن هذا المجهود الفردى او كامب دافيد المكروهة والممقوتة من جانب المنتمين والمحبين لهذه البلد وانا ادعى اننى من الكارهين لها واود الغائها ازعم انها كجزء من فترة حكم السادات والزخم والجدل الذى اثاره فى بضع سنين لا يمكن ان تكون شاهدة على ان السادات خائنا لبلده او انه عميل للمخابرات الامريكية مثل بعض قادة امريكا اللاتينية او الذين تعينهم امريكا فى مناصبهم رؤساء ( طراطير ) على شعوبهم لامتصاص دمائهم وتقديمها الى امريكا فى اكياس مغلفة ومعقمة ، ولكن انا احسب انها مغامرة فردية من السادات كانت تحدوه وقتها احلام تاريخية عريضة معها ولكنه للاسف الشديد كان كذكر عنكبوت نشوان وحالم وقع فى فخ انثى عنكبوت اكبر منه بكثير استمتع معها لدقائق ثم ما لبثت ان قضت عليه واكلته .
> 
> ومع ذلك لا ادعى ان السادات اهمل تماما شعبه فى هذه الحسابات ولكنه ايضا لم يعطى شعبه القرار ولابراء الذمة وهذه هى نقطة الخلاف الدقيقة التى لا يفهمها المعجبون بشخصية السادات ونسوا انهم كمؤيدين للسادات - لم يطلب السادات رأيهم او موافقتهم على ورقة - ان هناك فى المقابل اخوة لهم فى الوطن ومعارضون للسادات - ولم يطلب ايضا السادات منهم رأيهم وموافقتهم على ورقة - والفارق ان السادات وضع المعارضين فى ركن شديد وفى نفس الوقت لم يلتفت للمؤيدين ، هذا ببساطة ما ادعيه انا حول مشكلة السادات مع فخ كامب دافيد البغيض .
> المسلمون لا يكرهون بعضهم ولكنهم يغضبون فكما ان من حق السيد الكيميائى تأييده المطلق للسادات والدفاع عنه بالكلية وسيادتكم طبعا يا سيدى الكريم فانه من حق السيد عاطف هلال واى فرد اخر فى مصر الغضب وانتقاد اية سياسات لا تعجبه حتى لو كان هو وحده فى بر مصر الرافض لها .
> والسلام عليكم


الأخ الفاضل سيد حسن

أشكرك علي تذكرك لي في هذا الرد أيضاً

أنا لم أغضب منك ولكنى لا أحب أن نسير مغمضي العينيين

والعبد لله وجه سؤالاً للأساتذة الأفاضل الذين عاصروا الحرب وحاربوا فيها وأخص الأستاذين عاطف هلال وسيد جعيتم

هل سلاحنا وقدراتنا الحربية في أكتوبر ومابعد أكتوبر كانت تتيح لنا أكثر مما حصلنا عليه من إنتصار؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

أظن أن السادات لم يكن كاذباً عندما قال بأن سلاحنا كان لايكفي وبشجاعة جندنا الباسل حققنا أكثر مما نصبو إليه

فالرجل قال أن الجندى المصري هو سبب الإنتصار وليس سلاحنا الهزيل الذي كانت تمدنا به روسيا بعد الذل والهوان

أما ماقاله الأستاذ عاطف هلال بأن معاهدة كامب ديفيد كانت سبباً مباشراً لإنهيار الإتحاد السوفييتى فهو إدعاء يحتاج لأدلة

فقد قال السادات قبل الإنهيار الذي حدث بعد الغدر به بسنوات بأن الإتحاد السوفييتى أصبح جسداً مريضاً ونهايته المحتومة قد إقتربت ولذا فقد لجأ للغرب الجسد الشاب الذى يستطيع بأن يوفي بالإحتياجات المطلوبة منه

لقد تنبأ الرجل بتفكك الروس منذ سنوات طويلة وقد حدث

شكراً لكم أدبكم وتواضعكم

ومازلت أكرر سؤالي للسيدين المحترمين عاطف هلال وسيد إبراهيم بالإجابة عن سؤالى

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> المحترم / جمال الشربينى
> 
> السلام عليكم
> 
> السادات هو الذى ذهب الى اسرائيل وهو الذى اتخذ هذا القرار ولم يجبر عليه وسيكون لسؤالك قيمة اكبر لو كانت اسرائيل هى التى دعت السادات الى التفاوض معها .
> 
> شكرا لك والسلام عليكم



*المحترم سيد حسن
عذرا أنت لم ترد على سؤالى:

*


> ** *المحترم* *سيد حسن   
> فلتتخيل أنك مكان الريس السادات ماذا كنت ستفعل بالله عليك؟!*


*وكل الذى فعلته أنك أقترحت تعديل سؤالى وذكرت فى سؤالك كلمة  *  *"لو"*
*كيف للمنتصر والأقوى والمسنود والذى حاصر الجيش الثالث المصرى أن يدعوا المهزوم للتفاوض فى إسرائيل ...الذى حدث أن المهزوم فى مجمل الحروب المتتالية من 1948 إلى  1973 قرر بشجاعة فائقة  أن يوقف هدر دماء المصريين بلا فائدة تذكر وأن يعترف بالأمر الواقع المر وأن  يعلن إستعداده الذهاب إلى إسرائيل*.......!

*والآن ما ردك  على سؤالى:
*
*
*


> ** *المحترم* *سيد حسن   
> فلتتخيل أنك مكان الريس السادات ماذا كنت ستفعل بالله عليك؟!*




[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bl6PRxISHFc[/ame]

خطاب السادات قبل قراره الذهاب لإسرائيل

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0_7E1QjcD2I[/ame]

رأى واحد من الشعب المصرى مخالف ومعارض للسادات

----------


## سيد حسن

الفاضل دكتور مهندس / جمال الشربينى 

السلام عليكم

أظن أنني رددت على سؤالك سيادتكم جيدا وهو أن السادات لم يكن بحاجة لفعل ما فعل أبدا .

سبحان الله رجل منتصر في حرب ومحتل لمنطقة مواجهة مباشرة بلا موانع أمام عدو جبان وهناك طلبات من هذا العدو الفأر بوقف إطلاق النار فلماذا اكسر تلك الميزات وارفع عن كاهل عدوى الخسيس إحساس الصدمة والخوف من الآتي بمبادرة لسنا في حاجة إليها ؟ .

ماذا كان في مقدور إسرائيل فعله إذا استمرت حالة الجيوش على ارض سيناء كما هي عليها وتركت مصر لإسرائيل الكرة في ملعبها لتحدد إسرائيل طريقة السيناريو القادم وهى ملآنة بالخوف من هؤلاء الذين تخطوا اكبر موانع العالم قوة واصبحوا أمامهم على ارض منبسطة فجأة ؟ .

أنا أجبتك على سؤالك في ردى السابق وسأزيدك إجابة في هذا الرد مع ملاحظة أنى لست خبيرا عسكريا حتى تلتمس لي العذر إن أخطأت :

موقفي هو أنني كنت سأوافق على وقف إطلاق النار مع بقاء الحال على ما هو عليه من وضعيات جيوش ووساطات خارجية دون أية تنازلات أبدا وإسرائيل لا تقوى على المواجهة والاستنزاف المباشر وبمعنى اصح لا تستطيع أن تحيا بلا موانع سواء كانت طبيعية أم صناعية وسواء كان هذا المانع جدارا أم خط مركب مثل بارليف هذا او بحر او أي شيء .

والان أجبني أنت يا سيدي الفاضل إذا سمحت بهدوء شديد :

كم كانت الفترة الفاصلة بين توقف العمليات العسكرية في سيناء بعد حرب رمضان/ اكتوبر73 وحتى إعلان السادات لمبادرته للسلام ؟ وماذا حدث للقوات المصرية المتمركزة في سيناء طوال تلك الفترة ؟

وبناء على إجابتك ربما ( واعتذر كوني لست خبيرا عسكريا كما سبق وقلت فضلا عن أنني كنت بكل فخر في هذه الفترة رضيعا) سنتوصل إلى ما إذا كانت مبادرة السادات كانت حتمية أم أنها مغامرة شخصية .

وفيما يتعلق بنص فقرتك التالية :

" كيف للمنتصر والأقوى والمسنود والذى حاصر الجيش الثالث المصرى أن يدعوا المهزوم للتفاوض فى إسرائيل ...الذى حدث أن المهزوم فى مجمل الحروب المتتالية من 1948 إلى 1973 قرر بشجاعة فائقة أن يوقف هدر دماء المصريين بلا فائدة تذكر وأن يعترف بالأمر الواقع المر وأن يعلن إستعداده الذهاب إلى إسرائيل.......!" 

الأول : أنت قلبت المائدة على رؤوس كل من يشهدون بأننا انتصرنا في حرب رمضان/اكتوبر73 ولم نكن منهزمين ولندع خبيرا عسكريا يفصل في تلك النقطة .

الثاني : لا افهم معنى المهزوم في مجمل الحروب المتتالية من 1948 وحتى 1973 فقط أنا يعنيني موقف القوات بعد يوم 6 أكتوبر 1973 وحتى مبادرة السادات للسلام .

شكرا لك جدا والسلام عليكم

----------


## the_chemist

> *المحترم سيد حسن
> عذرا أنت لم ترد على سؤالى:
> 
> *
> 
> *وكل الذى فعلته أنك أقترحت تعديل سؤالى وذكرت فى سؤالك كلمة  *  *"لو"*
> *كيف للمنتصر والأقوى والمسنود والذى حاصر الجيش الثالث المصرى أن يدعوا المهزوم للتفاوض فى إسرائيل ...الذى حدث أن المهزوم فى مجمل الحروب المتتالية من 1948 إلى  1973 قرر بشجاعة فائقة  أن يوقف هدر دماء المصريين بلا فائدة تذكر وأن يعترف بالأمر الواقع المر وأن  يعلن إستعداده الذهاب إلى إسرائيل*.......!
> 
> *والآن ما ردك  على سؤالى:
> ...


هذا الرجل ليس شاعراً بل داعر ويحض علي الفجور بل ويدعو إليه

إنه رجل لم يجد له دور في الحياة فقرر أن يسب رجلاً عظيماً

----------


## atefhelal

*ملاحظة : مازالت قاعة السياسة تحت إشراف أخى وصديقى الأستاذ سيد جعيتم وقد استأذنته فى أجازة بمناسبة زحمة واجباتى العائلية فى تلك الأيام المباركة ... قلت أقطعها لوقت قصير التزاما منى أيضا بعائلتى هنا من زملاء القاعة ... أعود بعدها ولوقت آخر (لن يطول بإذن الله )لأجازتى .*




> ......
> ..............
> ........................
> 
> والعبد لله وجه سؤالاً للأساتذة الأفاضل الذين عاصروا الحرب وحاربوا فيها وأخص الأستاذين عاطف هلال وسيد جعيتم
> 
> *هل سلاحنا وقدراتنا الحربية في أكتوبر ومابعد أكتوبر كانت تتيح لنا أكثر مما حصلنا عليه من إنتصار؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
> 
> ......
> ...


سؤالك ياأخى عن قدراتنا العسكرية والإنتصار فى حرب أكتوبر ... لا أجد خيرا من سعد الدين الشاذلى  لكى  يجيبك عنه وهو القائد العسكرى الفعلى لحرب أكتوبر باعتباره كان رئيسا لهيئة أركان حرب القوات المسلحة فى الفترة مابين 16 مايو 1971 وحتى 12 ديسمبر 1973 ( رئيس الجمهورية  منصب سياسى باعتباره القائد الأعلى للقوات للمسلحة ، وكذلك وزير الدفاع باعتباره القائد العام ... أما الناحية العسكرية فالمسئول الأول عنها هو رئيس الأركان الذى يرأس كل أسلحة القوات المسلحة وإداراتها وهيئاتها ) ... سعد الدين الشاذلى قال عنه الدكتور مصطفى الفقى من الحزب الوطنى الحاكم ورئيس لجنة العلاقات الخارجية بمجلس الشعب فى 21/2/2008 بجريدة المصرى اليوم : أنه عسكرى مصرى صلب ، وهو الفارس النبيل نظيف اليد شديد الدقة والتنظيم لايترك صغيرة ولا كبيرة إلا ويعطيها ذات الإهتمام ... فإن كنت تريد إجابة صادقة فارجع إلى مذكراته التى نشرها فى حياة السادات ، واتهم فيها السادات بالإهمال الجسيم وتزييف التاريخ والكذب والإدعاء الباطل وسوء استخدام السلطة وقت الحرب وطالب بمحاكمته ... ثم ختم مذكراته بقوله : " لقد كان في استطاعتنا أن نحقق الكثير لولا تدخل السادات المستمر واصدار سلسلة من القرارات الخاطئة التي كانت تجهض قدراتنا العسكرية. والآن وقد أذيعت الأسرار كلها التي كـان يحرص السادات على إخفائها، فقد آن الأوان لكي نجري في مصـر حوارا نناقش فيه أخطائنا ونحدد المسئول عن كل خطأ حتى نعرف من هم أبطال هذه الحـرب الحقيقيين ومن هم الأبطال المزيفون. " ... أو أنصحك إن كنت متحاملا على الشاذلى  بسبب كراهية النظام له أن لاتقرأ لأحد آخر سوى مذكرات المشير محمد عبد الغنى الجمسى التى نشرها عام 1989 (طبعة أولى) . وإن لم تكن تريد أن تقرأ لهما .. فأدعوك لقراءة حديث شارون المنشور بجريدة الأهرام عدد السبت 19 فبراير 2005 (10 من محرم 1426 هـ ) .... وهو أول حوار له مع صحيفة عربية ، لكى تتأكد تماما أن السادات قد أجهض انتصار جنودنا الأبطال بعد أن قرر وضع 99% من أوراق مصر ومستقبل مصر فى يد البيت الأبيض الأمريكى وهنرى كيسينجر اليهودى وزير خارجية الولايات المتحدة فى ذلك الوقت ...  
وعموما ياأخى دعنى أتحدث معك بصراحة فأقول أنه لم يتم حتى الآن أى تدوين محايد وصادق لتاريخ النكسة وحرب أكتوبر ، ولم يتم حتى الآن نشر أى وثائق أو مستندات تتعلق بهما إن لم يكن قد تم تعمد إضاعة معظمها (سوى مانشره الشاذلى من وثائق وخرائط ومستندات)  .. وما قيل فى النكسة وفى أسبابها ، وما قيل فى حرب أكتوبر وفى تفاصيلها وتفاصيل الثغرة وحصار الجيش الثالث الميدانى وزحف الأعداء حتى علامة الكيلو 101 طريق الإسماعيلية القاهرة هو كلام كثير .. هو مجرد كلام أكثره لبعض الكتاب الهواة أو لبعض المعاصرين لتلك الأحداث أو لبعض من عاشوا بعض أحداثها ... وهذا الكلام رغم كثرته فهو لم ينته بعد ولايعدوا أن يكون أكثر من وجهة نظر لأصحابه ، ولا أظن أن الكلام فى النكسة أو فى حرب أكتوبر أو فى معاهدة السلام سوف ينتهى إلا فى حالة واحدة ، وهى تلك الحالة التى يصبح فيها الشعب المصرى هو السيد الوحيد لمصلحته دون تزوير أو تزييف لإرادته ... وسوف تظل معاهدة السلام التى وقعها السادات مع مناحم بيجن مادة خصبة للنزاع بين المؤيدين والمعترضين عليها إلى أن يتحقق الوعد بالرخاء الذى وعد به السادات الشعب المصرى مقترنا بتلك المعاهدة وإلى أن تتحقق الديموقراطية كنتيجة لها طبقا لما قاله السادات وقت مباحثاته فى كامب دافيد تمهيدا للتوقيع على معاهدة السلام ، وإلى أن تتوقف عربدة إسرائيل على حدود مصر مع أهل رفح المصرية ومع جنود مصر الذين سمحت إسرائيل بتواجدهم ، وإلى أن تتوقف عربدة إسرائيل مع الشعب الفلسطينى الأعزل ... فهل سوف يحدث ذلك فى جيلك ... أتمنى أن يحدث ذلك يوما ما ... ولكن لكى يحدث  يجب أن نبدأ الفهم بأن الحاكم ليس إلها منزها عن الخطأ وليس صنما نتعبده بعد وفاته .. وهو مجرد موظف اختاره الشعب واستوظفه بأجر لكى يخدمه ويخدم مصلحته وأمنه ، وأن ننشر هذا الفهم على الأغلبية المطحونة من الشعب المصرى كحركة جادة ونشيطة لتنوير ضمائر الناس وعقولهم .






> السادة الاعزاء
> 
> ......
> ...............
> 
> *لذا فانا احترم المرارة التى حملتها كلمات كاتب الموضوع عن كامب دافيد والتذكير بها ......*


 
وزاد من تلك المرارة أنى علمت يوما ما أن السادات قد مهد لزيارة إسرائيل فى سرية تامة ، واستخدم أثناء ذلك شخصيات منافقة وذات طبيعة غامضة ، مثل حسن التهامى عضو مجلس قيادة الثورة حين كلفه بالذهاب إلى المغرب ومقابلة موشى ديان وزير الدفاع الإسرائيلى أثناء زيارته لملك المغرب ، وكان هدف المقابلة هو جس النبض ، ومثل عمر الشريف النجم المصرى اليهودى العالمى حين كلفه السادات بالإتصال بمناحم بيجين من السفارة الإسرائيلية بفرنسا ، وتوجه عمر الشريف إلى السفير الإسرائيلى بباريس واتصل من مكتبه بمناحم بيجين ، ثم اتصل بعد ذلك من مكتب السفير لإبلاغ السادات بقبول مناحم بيجين للزيارة ، ويقول عمر الشريف أن السادات فرح وأعرب عن سعادته بقبول بيجين للزيارة (المصدر : مجلة الإذاعة والتليفزيون / العدد 3719 يونيو 2006) . أى هو إنسان يتسول اللقاء مع الأعداء .. وهل السلام قد تحقق يوما ما لأى بلد من بلاد العالم على المستوى التاريخى عن طريق التسول .. وهل يسعى المنتصر إلى المهزوم طالبا منه السلام ... والله إنى أرى المشكلة ليست فى السادات بل هى فينا وفى عقولنا التى عليها أقفالهم .

----------


## atefhelal

وإلحاقا لمداخلتى السابقة وتعقيبا على تساؤل الأخ الفاضل chemist .. فأنا لم أقل يوما ما أو فى أى مكان أن كامب دافيد كانت *سببا مباشرا* فى انهيار الإتحاد السوفييتى ... ولكن إعلان السادات المتكرر بأن 99% من أوراق حل الصراع العربى الإسرائيلى فى يد الولايات المتحدة وتمسكه بذلك ، قد يكون أحد الأسباب  الثانوية الكثيرة التى أضعفت هيبة الإتحاد السوفييتى فى النظام العالمى والتى أدت بعد ذلك إلى انهياره ... ومن الجنون القول بأن النظام المصرى  بعد نكسة يونيو وحتى الآن هو نظام مؤثر فى النظام العالمى ..

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> هذا الرجل ليس شاعراً بل داعر ويحض علي الفجور بل ويدعو إليه
> 
> إنه رجل لم يجد له دور في الحياة فقرر أن يسب رجلاً عظيماً


*هذا رأى مخالف لرأيك ورأيى أنا أيضا من رجل من الشعب ويحبه الشعب وتستضيفه الفضائيات وأعتقله السادات فلماذا تسبه وتهينه هكذا وتتهمه بأنه يحض على الفجور ويدعوا له...أشك كثيرا فى كلامك هذا بل أخالفك فى رأيك هذا* 

*تذكر جيدا أن السادات أحسن الوحشين الذين تنابوا الجلوس* *على* *كرسى العرش المصرى ببذاتهم العسكرية!*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *
> 
> ملاحظة : مازالت قاعة السياسة تحت إشراف أخى وصديقى الأستاذ سيد جعيتم وقد استأذنته فى أجازة بمناسبة زحمة واجباتى العائلية فى تلك الأيام المباركة ... قلت أقطعها لوقت قصير التزاما منى أيضا بعائلتى هنا من زملاء القاعة ... أعود بعدها ولوقت آخر (لن يطول بإذن الله )لأجازتى .*



*
أجازه سعيده يإذن الله وتروح وترجع 
بالسلامة بإذن الله  سبحانه وتعالى*
**

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> الفاضل دكتور مهندس / جمال الشربينى 
> 
> السلام عليكم
> 
> أظن أنني رددت على سؤالك سيادتكم جيدا وهو أن السادات لم يكن بحاجة لفعل ما فعل أبدا .
> 
> سبحان الله رجل منتصر في حرب ومحتل لمنطقة مواجهة مباشرة بلا موانع أمام عدو جبان وهناك طلبات من هذا العدو الفأر بوقف إطلاق النار فلماذا اكسر تلك الميزات وارفع عن كاهل عدوى الخسيس إحساس الصدمة والخوف من الآتي بمبادرة لسنا في حاجة إليها ؟ .
> 
> ماذا كان في مقدور إسرائيل فعله إذا استمرت حالة الجيوش على ارض سيناء كما هي عليها وتركت مصر لإسرائيل الكرة في ملعبها لتحدد إسرائيل طريقة السيناريو القادم وهى ملآنة بالخوف من هؤلاء الذين تخطوا اكبر موانع العالم قوة واصبحوا أمامهم على ارض منبسطة فجأة ؟ .
> ...



أبنى العزيز سيد حسن
أرجوك أن تسمح لى أن أناديك بــ "أبنى" فأكبر أولادى ولد بعد هزيمة 67 بعام واحد فقط أى فى عام 1968 م وأكيد أن عمرك يقارب عمر أكبر أبنائى "خالد" ...وبعد

ما أكتبه فى هذا الموضوع هو من تحليلى الخاص كخبير فى مجال تحليل المشاكل من جذورها ورؤيتى الخاصة بأحداث عايشتها من عام 1942 إلى عام 2009 م



لتكبير النص والخرائط أضغط على كونترول و علامة +  وللتصغير على كونترول و علامة -
 
عسكريا يقولون من يمتلك ممرات متلا يمتلك سيناء كلها ومصر لم تمتلك ولم تسيطر على هذه الممرات بعد عبورها فى 6 اكتوبر  وعندما بدأت إسرائيل فى الإنسحاب من سيناء كان ذلك على مراحل أولها كان بعد توقيع إتفاقية كامب دافيد وفى ذلك راجع مواضيع الأخ الفاضل م. عاطف هلال والصاعق وإبن طيبة مما هم أبدوا إهتمامهم بهذا الشأن فى السنوات الأخيرة
وأستغرق الإنسحاب من سيناء سنوات طويلة وفى سنة 1975  عادت الملاحة العالمية إلى قناة السويس   




> *
> من* 
> 
> *حرب أكتوبر* تعرف كذالك *بحرب تشرين* و *حرب يوم الغفران* هي حرب دارت بين كل من مصر وسوريا من جانب وإسرائيل من الجانب الآخر في عام 1973م. بدأت الحرب في 6 أكتوبر 1973 بهجوم مفاجئ من قبل جيشي مصر وسوريا على القوات الإسرائيلية التي كانت مرابطة في سيناء وهضبة الجولان. وقف النار في 24 أكتوبر 1973 هي حرب لاسترداد شبه جزيرة سيناء والجولان التي سبق أن احتلتهما إسرائيل.انتهت الحرب رسميا بالتوقيع على اتفاقية فك الاشتباك في 31 مايو 1974 حيث وافقت إسرائيل على إعادة مدينة القنيطرة لسوريا وضفة قناة السويس الشرقية لمصر مقابل إبعاد القوات المصرية والسورية من خط الهدنة وتأسيس قوة خاصة للأمم المتحدة لمراقبة تحقيق الاتفاقية.





> من 
> 
>               من أهم نتائج الحرب استرداد السيادة الكاملة على قناة السويس، واسترداد جزء من الأراضي في شبه جزيرة سيناء. واسترداد جزء من مرتفعات الجولان السورية بما فيها مدينة القنيطرة وعودتها للسيادة السورية. ومن النتائج الأخرى تحطم أسطورة أن جيش إسرائيل لا يقهر والتي كان يقول بها القادة العسكريون في إسرائيل، كما أن هذه الحرب مهدت الطريق لاتفاق كامب ديفيد بين مصر و إسرائيل و التي عقدت في سبتمبر 1978م على إثر مبادرة أنور السادات التاريخية في نوفمبر 1977م و زيارته للقدس. وأدت الحرب أيضا إلى عودة الملاحة في قناة السويس في يونيو 1975م.


 
**
**
**
** 
*المصدر قسم الوثائق ، في الأرشيف الرقمي للرئيس محمد أنور السادات* 
*في المتحف الرسمي الملحق بمكتبة الأسكندرية*  
*http://sadat.bibalex.org/*




ولنأخذ راحه وهدنه لنتمتع سويا بالصور التالية:

*من الصور النادرة والمجهولة عن محادثات كامب دافيد*  

*http://www.jimmycarterlibrary.org/documents/campdavid25/images/nlc07288.15.jpg*


**



*http://www.jimmycarterlibrary.org/documents/campdavid25/images/nlc07458.12a.jpg*

**

*http://www.jimmycarterlibrary.org/documents/campdavid25/images/nlc10009.14a.jpg*

**


*http://www.jimmycarterlibrary.org/documents/campdavid25/images/nlc07466.13a.jpg*

**




*http://www.jimmycarterlibrary.org/documents/campdavid25/images/nlc09867.2a.jpg*

**





*http://www.jimmycarterlibrary.org/documents/campdavid25/images/nlc10017.36.jpg*


**


 د. يحي الشاعر

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

هذه المشاركة للباحثين و لمن يجيدون اللغة الإنجليزية عن حقيقة ما جرى فى معارك حرب أكتوبر 1973
ولماذا القوات المسلحة المصرية رغم عبورها لم تستطيع التقدم داخل سيناء
وفى عجالة يرجع ذلك التعثر إلى مدى صواريخ سام المحدود للغاية فعندما حاولت تلك القوات التقدم خارج نطاق هذا المدى أنكشفت وطالتها الخسائر وكما كنا نستعد ونعد العدة لعبور القناة بمساعدة سلاح المهندسين المصريين هم أيضا يكونوا العدة على كبارى مصنعة من مخلفات الحرب العالمية الثانية على الجبهة الفرنسية وعبروا للضفة الشرقية للقنال  ليحطموا ويدمروا بعض قواعد صواريخ سام مما أضطر الجيش المصرى لنقل بعض القواعد الأخرى مما جعل الجيش المصرى بلا دفاع صاروخى فعال....واليكم التفاصيل
*Combat operations*

*In the Sinai*

 The Egyptian units generally would not advance beyond a shallow strip for fear of losing protection of their SAM batteries, which were situated on the West bank of the canal. In the Six-Day War, the Israeli Air Force had pummelled the defenseless Arab armies. Egypt (and Syria) had heavily fortified their side of the cease-fire lines with SAM batteries provided by the Soviet Union, against which the Israeli Air Force had no effective countermeasures. Israel, which had invested much of its defense budget building the region's strongest air force, would see its air force rendered almost useless by the presence of the SAM batteries.
 Anticipating a swift Israeli armored counterattack by three armored divisions,[31] the Egyptians had armed their assault force with large numbers of man-portable anti-tank weapons—rocket propelled grenades and the less numerous but more advanced Sagger guided missiles, which proved devastating to the first Israeli armored counter-attacks. Each of the five infantry divisions that was to cross the canal had been equipped with RPG-7 rockets and RPG-43 grenades, and reinforced with an ATGW battalion as they would not have any armor support for nearly 12 hours.[32] In addition, the Egyptians had built separate ramps at the crossing points, reaching as high as 21 meters to counter the Israeli sand wall and provide covering fire for the assaulting infantry and to counter the first Israeli armored counterattacks.[33] The scale and effectiveness of the Egyptian strategy of deploying these anti-tank weapons coupled with the Israelis' inability to disrupt their use with close air support (due to the SAM shield) greatly contributed to Israeli losses early in the war.


 The 1973 War in the Sinai, October 6–15.


 The Egyptian army put great effort into finding a quick and effective way of breaching the Israeli defenses. The Israelis had built large 18 meter high sand walls with a 60 degree slope and reinforced with concrete at the water line. Egyptian engineers initially experimented with explosive charges and bulldozers to clear the obstacles, before a junior officer proposed using high pressure water cannons. The idea was tested and found to be a sound one, and several high pressure water cannons were imported from Britain and from East Germany. The Egyptian forces used these water-cannons with water pumped from the Suez Canal. The water-cannons effectively breached through the sand walls.[34]
 At 2:00 pm, Operation Badr began with a large air strike. More than 200 Egyptian aircraft flying at very low altitudes conducted simultaneous strikes against numerous Israeli targets, principally air bases and Hawk batteries. The air strike was successful with losses of only 5 aircraft.[35][36][37] This was coupled with a barrage from more than 2000 artillery pieces for a period of 53 minutes, against the Bar Lev Line and rear area command posts and concentration bases.[37]
 Under cover of this artillery barrage, the Egyptian assault force of 32,000 infantry began crossing the canal in twelve waves at five separate crossing areas, from 2:05 to 5:30, in what became known as The Crossing.[38] The Egyptians prevented Israeli forces from reinforcing the Bar Lev Line and proceeded to attack the Israeli fortifications. Meanwhile engineers crossed over to breach the sand wall.[39][40] The Israeli air force conducted air interdiction operations to prevent the bridges from being erected, but were met with heavy resistance from SAM batteries. These attacks were overall ineffective, as bridges that were hit were quickly repaired.[41] The Israeli brigade garrisoning the Bar-Lev forts was overwhelmed, and within less than six hours, fifteen strongpoints had been captured as Egyptian forces advanced several kilometers. Once the bridges had been laid, additional infantry with the remaining portable and recoilless AT weapons began to cross the canal, while the first Egyptian tanks started to cross at 8:30.[42]
 Only the northernmost fortification of the Bar-Lev line, code-named 'Budapest', would remain in Israeli control through the end of the war.
 In a meticulously rehearsed operation, the Egyptian forces advanced approximately 4 to 5 km into the Sinai desert with the combined forces of two armies (both by Western standards corps-sized, which included the 2nd Infantry Division in the northern 2nd Army). By the following morning, some 850 tanks had crossed the canal.[37] The crossing was completed with few casualties on the Egyptian side: 280 men killed with the loss of 5 aircraft and 20 tanks. On the other hand, Israeli losses by the morning of October 7 were considerably higher; around 300 Israeli tanks were destroyed, and the infantry forces manning the Bar-Lev line were annihilated.[3] IAF losses in the first 27 hours of the war were 30 aircraft.[43]
 The Egyptian forces then consolidated their initial positions. On October 7 the bridgeheads were enlarged an additional 4 km, at the same time repulsing Israeli counter-attacks. In the north, the Egyptians managed to seize most of the town of Qantara by evening.[44][45] Israeli reserves began reaching the front, and en route some were ambushed by Egyptian commandos airdropped the previous day.[46]
 On October 7, David Elazar visited Shmuel Gonen, commander of the Israeli Southern front—who had only taken the position 3 months before at the retirement of Ariel Sharon—and met with Israeli commanders. The Israelis planned a cautious counterattack for the following day by Abraham Adan's 162nd Armored Division.[47] On October 8 however, after Elazar had left, Gonen changed plans on the basis of over-optimistic field reports. Adan's division was composed of three brigades totaling 183 tanks. One of the brigades was in still en route to the area, and would participate in the attack by noon, along with a supporting mechanized infantry brigade with an additional 44 tanks.[48][49] The Israeli counterattack came in the direction of the Bar Lev strongpoints opposite the town of Ismailia, against entrenched Egyptian infantry. In a series of ill-coordinated attacks, which were met by stiff Egyptian resistance, the Israelis suffered heavy losses. That afternoon, Egyptian forces advanced once more to deepen their bridgeheads, and as a result the Israelis lost several strategic positions. Further Israeli attacks to regain the lost ground proved futile.[50] Towards nightfall, a counterattack by the Egyptians was stopped by Ariel Sharon's 143rd Armoured Division—Sharon had been reinstated as a division commander at the outset of the war. The fighting subsided, with neither side wanting to mount a large attack against the other. Israeli losses in these early battles in the Sinai were 49 planes and approximately 500 tanks.[51]
 Throughout the front on October 9, the Egyptian forces continued to conduct probing attacks to consolidate and expand their bridgeheads, which were met with costly Israeli counterattacks.[52] In Sharon's sector, Egyptian forces carried out several attacks, and in response, Sharon ordered a number of counterattacks throughout the day, in clear contravention of Elazar's decision to shift to the defensive. Additional attacks to regain positions lost on October 8 were unsuccessful. By nightfall, Sharon had lost a further 50 tanks without making any gains, although the Israelis succeeded in extracting the garrison at the Purkan strongpoint.[53]
 After learning of Sharon's disobedient actions, Elazar became furious. But rather than remove Sharon, who was considered innovative, he opted to replace Gonen, who had proven to be out of his depth, with Chaim Bar-Lev, brought out of retirement. Because it was considered dangerous to morale to replace the front commander during the middle of a battle, rather than being sacked, Gonen was made chief of staff to the newly appointed Bar-Lev. By October 10, both sides had settled into an operational pause.[54]
 
 The 1973 War in the Sinai, October 15–24.


 Following several days of waiting, it became clear to the Egyptian Command that Israeli efforts were concentrated against Syrian forces on the Golan. Sadat, wanting to ease pressure on the Syrians, ordered his chief generals (Saad El Shazly and Ahmad Ismail Ali chief among them) to attack. The 2nd and 3rd Armies were to attack eastward at the same time with their forces, leaving behind five infantry divisions to hold the bridgeheads. The attacking forces, consisting of 400 tanks[55] would not have SAM cover, so the EAF was tasked with the defense of these forces from Israeli air attacks. Armored and mechanized units began the attack on October 14 with artillery support. They were up against 600 Israeli tanks, supported by infantry with SS.11 and newly delivered TOW missiles (the IDF had roughly 60,000 infantry in the Sinai by October 14)[5][56] "The attack, the most massive since the initial Egyptian assault on Yom Kippur, was a total failure, the first major Egyptian reversal of the war. Instead of concentrating forces of maneuvering, except for the wadi thrust, they had expended them in head-on attack against the waiting Israeli brigades. Egyptian losses for the day were estimated at between 150 and 250 tanks."[57]
 The following day, October 15, the Israelis launched Operation Abiray-Lev ("Valiant" or "Stouthearted Men")—the counterattack against the Egyptians and crossing of the Suez Canal. The attack was a tremendous change of tactics for the Israelis, who had previously relied on air and tank support—support that had been decimated by the well-prepared Egyptian forces. Instead, the Israelis used infantry to infiltrate the positions of the Egyptian SAM and anti-tank batteries, which were unable to cope as well with forces on foot. Based on the assumption that the Egyptians had returned to their 1967 form following the failed attack on October 14, Stouthearted Men called for a one day crossing of the Suez Canal and another day for a lightning dash towards Suez. These timetables proved unduly optimistic.[58]
 The 143rd Armoured Division led by Major General Ariel Sharon and Adan's 162nd Armored Division, attacked the Egyptian line just north of Bitter Lake, in the vicinity of Ismailiya. The Israelis struck at a weak point in the Egyptian line, the "seam" between the Egyptian Second Army in the north and the Egyptian Third Army in the south. In three days of some of the most brutal fighting of the war in and around the Chinese Farm (an irrigation project east of the canal and north of the crossing point), the Israelis opened a hole in the Egyptian line and reached the Suez Canal. Ahead of the main Israeli forces a paratrooper brigade commanded by Colonel Danny Matt crossed the canal closely followed by 30 tanks in the early hours of October 16 unopposed, and subsequently established a bridgehead 5 km deep. The brigade was cut off from Israeli units for nearly 24 hours as the battle continued in the Chinese Farm. An Egyptian infantry brigade launched an attack in the morning of October 16, advancing to within under a mile from the canal, before mounting losses forced the brigade to pull back. Sharon sent out raiding units against SAM units, and although only around three batteries were knocked out of action, the Egyptian Command decided to pull back the remaining batteries to safer positions, decreasing their effectiveness and enabling the Israeli Air Force to provide support to its troops.[59][60][61]
 Prior to the war, fearing a preemptive Israeli crossing of the canal, no Western nation would supply the Israelis with bridging equipment, but they had been able to purchase obsolete modular pontoon bridging equipment from a French WWII scrap lot and these were refurbished. Deploying the pontoon bridge on the night of October 16/17, Adan's 162nd Division crossed on the night of October 17/18. An Egyptian paratrooper brigade, which had been directing effective artillery fire against the Israeli crossing area, was pushed northwards by Sharon's division until they lost sight of the crossing area. This decreased the effectiveness of the Egyptian artillery. The Israelis also had constructed their own rather sophisticated "roller bridge" but logistical delays involving heavy congestion on the roads leading to the crossing point delayed its arrival to the canal for several days. By morning on October 19 the Israelis put their second bridge across, although intercepted radio messages continued to indicate heavy Israeli losses. Sharon's division of one paratroop and three armored brigades, proceeded to advance northwards in an attempt to capture Ismailia and cut off Second Army's main supply lines. A combined force of two Egyptian paratrooper brigades and an armored brigade halted this thrust 10 km south of Ismailia in four days of battle from October 18 to October 22, inflicting heavy casualties on Israeli armor and Matt's paratroopers. Meanwhile Adan, having crossed on October 17, headed south, intent on cutting off the Egyptian Third Army. On October 19, Sadat sent Saad El Shazly to the front to assess the situation. A degree of controversy exists surrounding the events that occurred following Shazly's return from the front, when he suggested a withdrawal of a number of Egyptian forces to counter the Israeli penetration. Whatever Shazly's proposals were, they were entirely rejected by Sadat and Ahmed Ismail. Sadat promptly ordered that no Egyptian forces were to be withdrawn.[62][63][64][65][66]
 By the end of the war, the Israelis had reached a point 101 kilometers from Egypt's capital, Cairo.[61][67][68] The Egyptians maintained control of the captured Bar-Lev Line and had 70,000 men and 720 tanks on the East bank of the canal.[69]


ومن لا يجيد اللغة الإنجليزية فعليه بـــ

----------


## Rasputin

> هذه المشاركة للباحثين و لمن يجيدون اللغة الإنجليزية
> 
> 
> ومن لا يجيد اللغة الإنجليزية فعليه بـــ


من منطلق أنك باحث كما تدعي لما لاتترجم لمن يستطيع قراءة اللغة الإنجليزية وتكتب مشاركة يمكن أن يفهمها الجميع بأسلوب الباحثين ؟
وبرؤيتك الشخصية كباحث يظن أنه يفهم أحداث الكون وماكان وماسوف يكون .
عجبت لك




وجهة نظر:
منذ النكسة بدأت مصر ببناء شبكة دفاع جوي تبدأ من القاهرة كخط رأسى لمواجهة الهجمات الإسرائيلية بعد النكسة وكرد طبيعي منها وفقاً لفكرهم على ماحدث من البطولة المصرية اثناء حرب الإستنزاف .
وقبل أعلان إعلان ساعة الصفر كانت شبكة الدفاع الجوي تغطي حوالي 12 كم بعمق سيناء تم على أساسهم بناء الخطة الرئيسية للمعركة المشرّفة رغم التفوق الإسرائيلي ، وبعد ضغط سوريا وبعض البلدان العربية وروسيا أثناء الحرب وبعد صدور قرار مجلس الأمن الأول بوقف إطلاق النار حدث أن حاولت القوات المصرية إستكمال الحرب للتخفيف عن الجبهة السورية المنهارة وكانت النتيجة غير سعيدة منها أحداث الثغرة .
بحلول 21 أكتوبر كانت هناك حقيقة معروفة للسادات أن مصر لن تستطيع إستكمال الحرب والفوز بالمزيد حريباً .
والحديث عن حرب أكتوبر لاينتهي وهى تؤكد بسالة الجدني المصري وشجاعته من ناحية وحُسن التجهيز للمعركة وعنصر المفاجأة من ناحية .
ويمكن القول أن السادات رأى إستكمال معركته السياسية والحفاظ على الشعب المصري من خلال توقعه للأحداث وكان يعلم جيداً أنه لايوجد من يوافقه على التخطيط داخلياً (عن سوء فهم أو شجعان يجيدون الصوت العالي الغير مدروس) أو خارجياً من الدول العربية التي تريد ببساطة دفع بعض الأموال والزج بالجندي المصري في معركة خاسرة .
حرب أكتوبر مازالت تُدرس بكل المعاهد العسكرية العالمية وتوضح بدقة عن الذكاء المصري وبسالة الجندي المصري .
وللحديث بقية

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> من منطلق أنك باحث كما تدعي لما لاتترجم لمن يستطيع قراءة اللغة الإنجليزية وتكتب مشاركة يمكن أن يفهمها الجميع بأسلوب الباحثين ؟
> وبرؤيتك الشخصية كباحث يظن أنه يفهم أحداث الكون وماكان وماسوف يكون .
> عجبت لك



ما زلت سيد راسبوتين على نفس وتيرتك وأسلوبك ولم تستوعب نصائح إدارة المنتدى لك رغم تخلصك من الكروت الحمراء وتغييرها إلى كروت خضراء اللون وطالما أنا أدعى أننى باحث كما تقول فلماذا تقرأ ما أكتبه وتضيع وقتك الثمين فى كلامى الفارغ وعلى رأى الأمريكان  Do not waste your valuable time 

وإذا كان رأيى الشخصى وتحليلاتى الشخصية لا تتوافق مع رأيك الشخصى فأنصحك بالأمريكانى أيضا Take it or leave it  

ولعلمك أكاديمية البحث العلمى والتكنولوجيا موجوده فى شارع القصر العينى  والمركز القومى للبحوث موجود فى 120 شارع التحرير بالدقى قريب من المهندسين محل سكنى وسكنك وكذلك مركز بحوث الفلزات بالتبين روح أتحقق بنفسك إذا كنت باحث أم لا وبسيطة إخطف رجلك نقابة المهندسين بشارع رمسيس وهناك أسأل على دكتور مهندس جمال مصطفى الشربينى...

أما عن الترجمة وعدم ترجمتى لك ولغيرك فهذا راجع لتعويد الباحثين الصغار على الترجمة بأنفسهم  وفى هذا الشأن عليك بإستشارة كل من يحضرون رسائل الماجستير والدكتوراه من أعضاء وعضوات منتدانا الحبيب وأخص بالذكر هنا الباحثة  *ايمان الشامى* 

 وإلا تحول الأستاذ إلى تلميذ وتحول التلميذ إلى أستاذ وبالأمريكانى يقولون عن هذا الملعوب Moneky business  ويحدث هذا عادة عندما يكلف الرئيس فى العمل أحد الموظفين بعمل ما وفى نهاية اليوم يجد الرئيس أنه هو الذى أنجز العمل كله (وحمل القرد على كتفيه!)  فى حين كان الموظف مشغول بتفاهات لا تذكر!

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> قبل أن ارد على المحترم سيد حسن يجب أن أقدم إعتذاري وأعبر عن خجلي على النحو التالي :-
> أولاً أعتذر للأستاذ الفاضل عاطف هلال أنني ساهمت في في هذا الشكل الغير جيد الذ وصل إليه موضوعه الدسم والثري وله مطلق الحرية كمشرف أن يهذب الموضوع لنعود للموضوعية والنقاش تفصيلاً بعد هذا الإجمال  وليطرح كل منا أوراقه وأفكاره وذكرياته حول القضية .
> وكل شخص حر فيما يعتقد وقد تتغير قناعتي عن السادات بقراراته ولكنه لن تتغير أبدا عن شخصه وأنه قائد محب لوطنه وأن الغدر به كان مريعاً .
> ثانياً أعتذر عن للسيد المحترم سيد جعيتم الذي تابعته بإعجاب شديد بالكثير من موضوعاته الدسمة وأعدك بما تطلبه جملة وتفصيلاً وأرجو أن تتقبل إعتذاري على الجور عليك بقاعتك وساحتك أخي الكريم ومن هذه اللحظة سأنحي خلافاتي الشخصية مع العضو جمال الشربيني إلا إذا أتاني بأحد مواضيعي التي قد أطرحها بعد الآن بطريقة غير مقبولة كما تعوده الجميع وهذا حقي .
> بمشيئة الله لدي الكثير من الأوراق والتفاصيل لأقدمها بهذا الموضوع ليصبح معبراً عن قدركم الكبير وثقافتكم الواسعة وحسن إستقبالكم للتجاوز وبراعتكم في إمتصاص الغضب وفرض الإحترام على الجميع وليكون الموضوع مثالاً لأدب الحوار وأدب الإختلاف .
> أرجو أن تتقبلوا إعتذاري
> بارك الله فيكم


كل الشكر والاحترام لك أخى الفاضل . بارك الله فيك . اعلم أن لديك ذخيرة اكثر من ممتازه فى كافة المواضيع تفيد بها المنتدى ونحن فى أنتظارك . اشكرك شكراً جزيلاً ودمت بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> أقتباس عن صديقى الكيماوى 
> وجه سؤالاً للأساتذة الأفاضل الذين عاصروا الحرب وحاربوا فيها وأخص الأستاذين عاطف هلال وسيد جعيتم
> 
> هل سلاحنا وقدراتنا الحربية في أكتوبر ومابعد أكتوبر كانت تتيح لنا أكثر مما حصلنا عليه من إنتصار؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> أظن أن السادات لم يكن كاذباً عندما قال بأن سلاحنا كان لايكفي وبشجاعة جندنا الباسل حققنا أكثر مما نصبو إليه
> 
> فالرجل قال أن الجندى المصري هو سبب الإنتصار وليس سلاحنا الهزيل الذي كانت تمدنا به روسيا بعد الذل والهوان


بالنسبة للسؤال عن قدراتنا العسكرية فى حرب اكتوبر فأننى أوؤكد أنها كانت أقل من قدرة إسرائيل فرغم تفوقنا فى أعداد المدفعية إلا أن الذخيرة التى كانت موجودة خلف كل مدفع كانت ثلاثة خطوط بينما العدو كان خلف كل مدفع سبعة خطوط . طائراتهم كانت متقدم عن الأجيال التى نملكها من الطائرات ولكن قوات المشاة لدينا والقوات البحرية والدفاع الجوى كانت فى رأى الخاض افضل منهم .
تقدمنا فى سيناء كانت تحكمه خطوط المواصلات وطولها مما يعرقل عمليات الأمداد والتموين وهذا كله كلن يمكن التغلب عليه وأعتقد أن المخططين المصريين بقيادة المشير محمد عبد الغنى الجمسى هذا المخطط الفذ وأعوانه خططوا لكل شىء إلا أن المشير أحمد اسماعيل وزير الدفاع خشى من أنفلات الموقف فأوقف التقدم وطبعاً لم يتخذ هذا القرار منفرداً



> فالرجل قال أن الجندى المصري هو سبب الإنتصار وليس سلاحنا الهزيل الذي كانت تمدنا به روسيا بعد الذل والهوان


سلاحنا لم يكن هزيلاً ولكننا طورنا بأمكانياتنا الخاصة وبعقولنا المصرية حتى أن الإتحاد السوفيتى نفسه ذهل من قدرة أسلحته . نعم الأنسان المصرى بإيمانه بالله وبقضيته العادلة هو من حقق الأنتصار . فى ظل سعادة إسرائيل العارمة وإستهتارها بنا كشعب وجيش كانت معركة رأس العش وكانت الهجمة الجوية التى قادها قائد القوات الجوية المرحوم / مدكور ابو العز على مواقع العدو فى سيناء وأذقناهم مرارة الهزيمة حتى أن جنوده فروا إلى حدود فلسطين معنا ولكننا كنا فى طور إعادة بناء قواتنا وصدرت الأوامر بعد العبور .
الجندى الإسرائيلى كان مرفهاً كل سبل الحياة كانت متوفرة له حتى أنهم كانوا يأتون بعائلاتهم إلى الخطوط الخلفية لجبهة القتال لزيارة الجنود ولكن كان ينقصهم الإيمان بعدالة قضيتهم بينما نحن كنا نقبع فى الخنادق التى لم يكن بها أى تجهيز ولكن إيماننا كان هو من جهزنا مع التدريب المستمر .
لقد واجهت الصهاينة وجهاً لوجه بالسلاح الأبيض بعد نفاذ ذخيرتنا وكانوا يفوقننا عدداً وعدة وكنا خلف خطوطهم ولكننا أدبناهم ولم يستطيعوا أن يأخذوا أى منا أسرى . هذا هو الإنسان المصرى
اشكركم ودمتم بخير
أخى الفاضل الأكبر المهندس / عاطف هلال
أجازة سعيد بين أولادك وأحفادك . سلامى لهم .

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

**
*الجيش المصرى وسام 7 والسؤال هل هذه الصورة قبل أم بعد حرب 73 ؟!* 
*أنا أجزم أنها بعد 73 لأن إطارات السيارة جديدة نوفى وكأنها لم تستعمل بعد!* 


KBM Kolomna 9K32 Strela-2 missile and canister 
Type Man portable surface-to-air missile launcher 
Place of origin  Soviet Union
Service history In service 1968- present 

The *9K32 “Strela-2”* (Russian 9К32 “Cтрела-2” — _arrow_; NATO reporting name *SA-7 Grail*) is a man-portable, shoulder-fired, low-altitude surface-to-air missile system with a high explosive warhead and passive infrared homing guidance. Broadly comparable to the US Army FIM-43 Redeye, it was the first generation of Soviet man portable SAMs, entering service in 1968, with series production starting in 1970.[3] 

أين كانت صواريخ سام 7 (أرض-جو) وهى فى الخدمة منذ 1968 صناعة الإتحاد السوفييتى* ومداها*  
3700m بمدى Strela-2 
4200m بمدى Strela-2M  





 ::mm::  ::mm::  ::mm::  ::mm::  ::mm::  






وهاهى صواريخ سام 6 سبب إنتصارنا فى الأيام الأولى من المعارك ولكنها للأسف كانت أيضا سبب هزيمتنا فى مجمل حرب 73 وتوغل الإسرائيلين إلى الكيلو 100 طريق السويس القاهرة 



 

سام 6 أكيد مطورة ومحملة على عربات مجنزرة وياليتها كانت كذلك فى 1973 





*سام 6* منظومة دفاع جوي سوفيتية أرض - جو منخفضة إلى متوسطة المدى ذاتية الحركة، طورت المنظومة سنة 1959 واعدت لكي تستوفي متطلبات الأشتباك الجوي مع أهداف جوية تحلق بسرعة 420-600 م/ث بارتفاع 100م إلى 7 كم لمدى يصل إلى 20 كم مع إمكانية إصابة الهدف من الصاروخ الواحد بحوالي 70%.
اسقطت منظومة سام 6 أول أهدافها الجوية في تجرية جرت في فبراير 1963 خضعت بعدها المنظمومة لسلسلة من التجارب الموسعة حتى دخلت خط الانتاج في 1967 ، في حرب أكتوبر حازت المنظومة شهره واسعة بعد نجاحها في اسقاط الطائرات الإسرائيلية و تدميرها مهما حاول التخلص بالمناورة أو باستخدام وسائل التشويش الإلكترونية. 

جرت بعد ذلك عدة تحديثات لمنظومة صواريخ سام 6 لتلائم المتطلبات الحديثة في الدفاع الجوي ، بالإضافة إلى الأتحاد السوفيتي فقد صدرت المنظومة إلى مصر و سورية و العراق و الجزائر و ليبيا وإيران و دول أوروبا الشرقية. 

أعرف ضابط دفاع جوى مصرى لم يشترك فى حرب أكتوبر
لأن منظومة الصاروخ الذى تدرب عليها
كانت غير مكتملة ولم تصل وقتها من الإتحاد السوفييتى
والله أعلم يمكن هذا التأخير هو من ضمن أسباب عدم توفيقنا فى الأيام الأخيرة من حرب 73
مما قلب الإنتصار فى الأيام الأولى
إلى هزيمة وحصار للجيش الثالث المصرى

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

إييه الحكاية هى
كلمة السر
"سام"

صعبه وصادمه للدرجة ديت

----------


## Rasputin

> ما زلت سيد راسبوتين على نفس وتيرتك وأسلوبك ولم تستوعب نصائح إدارة المنتدى لك رغم تخلصك من الكروت الحمراء وتغييرها إلى كروت خضراء اللون وطالما أنا أدعى أننى باحث كما تقول فلماذا تقرأ ما أكتبه وتضيع وقتك الثمين فى كلامى الفارغ وعلى رأى الأمريكان do not waste your valuable time 
> 
> وإذا كان رأيى الشخصى وتحليلاتى الشخصية لا تتوافق مع رأيك الشخصى فأنصحك بالأمريكانى أيضا take it or leave it 
> 
> ولعلمك أكاديمية البحث العلمى والتكنولوجيا موجوده فى شارع القصر العينى والمركز القومى للبحوث موجود فى 120 شارع التحرير بالدقى قريب من المهندسين محل سكنى وسكنك وكذلك مركز بحوث الفلزات بالتبين روح أتحقق بنفسك إذا كنت باحث أم لا وبسيطة إخطف رجلك نقابة المهندسين بشارع رمسيس وهناك أسأل على دكتور مهندس جمال مصطفى الشربينى...
> 
> أما عن الترجمة وعدم ترجمتى لك ولغيرك فهذا راجع لتعويد الباحثين الصغار على الترجمة بأنفسهم وفى هذا الشأن عليك بإستشارة كل من يحضرون رسائل الماجستير والدكتوراه من أعضاء وعضوات منتدانا الحبيب وأخص بالذكر هنا الباحثة *ايمان الشامى* 
> 
> وإلا تحول الأستاذ إلى تلميذ وتحول التلميذ إلى أستاذ وبالأمريكانى يقولون عن هذا الملعوب moneky business ويحدث هذا عادة عندما يكلف الرئيس فى العمل أحد الموظفين بعمل ما وفى نهاية اليوم يجد الرئيس أنه هو الذى أنجز العمل كله (وحمل القرد على كتفيه!) فى حين كان الموظف مشغول بتفاهات لا تذكر!


المحترم جمال الشربيني
أنت هنا لست محاضراً ونحن لسنا طلبة نجلس في الصف منتظرين ماتجود به قريحتك 
وإعلم أنك عضو عادي مثل باقي الأعضاء ويجب أن تستوعب كيفية التواصل مع الآخرين بشكل لايزعجهم .
أما عن هذا النقل وبهذا الشكل فهو لايمثل أسلوب الباحثين إطلاقاً فالباحث ينظر لكافة المعلومات التي يمكنه جمعها ليكون رأى خاص ويأتي بأفكار جديدة تستكمل المسيرة العلمية للآخرين .
وأن تكون حر أو تأتي بأفكار مع نفسك فهذا طبيعي 
ولكن أن تعيش وسط الآخرين وتحاول فرض رأيك والإستعراض الغير مبرر رغم علمك المسبق أن أسلوبك يزعج الكثيرين وأن مؤيديك في أسلوبك إما إحتراما لعمرك أو سمو عقلي وتحلي بالحكمة في مواجهة الأساليب المزعجة 

حاول أن تراجع كينونتك هنا لتصبح محبوباً وفعالاً وتقدم النصح للآخرين من خلال خبراتك وأن لاتكون مصدر إزعاج مستمر للجميع 
أما مكانتك العلمية والهيئات والمؤسسات التي ذكرتها فهي لاتعني ولاتمثل شيئ يذكرهنا بالمنتدى ولن يبقى سوى ماتقدمه من إفادة للآخرين بدون أستعراض أو إزعاج .
لو أخبرتك عن مكانتي العلمية فمن الطبيعي بعدها أن تُحضر أجندة وقلم وتجلس بالصف لتتعلم ولكن هذا ليس مجال الحديث ولا مكانه ونحن هنا بمجتمع حواري تفاعلي لنفيد ونستفيد .

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*واللهم أعوذ بك من شياطين الإنس والجن*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> إييه الحكاية هى
> 
> كلمة السر
> "سام"
> صعبه وصادمه للدرجة ديت


 
 

مفاجأة من العيار الثقيل من الجانب الآخر
وإذا كان الأمر كذلك 
فلماذا كانت إتفاقية كامب دافيد
مذله لمصر؟!
دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى 

التفاصيل  من المصرى اليوم 
*مؤرخ عسكرى إسرائيلى: الجيش المصرى انتصر بجدارة فى أكتوبر وأى حرب جديدة مع المصريين قد تؤدى لانهيار إسرائيل* 
*كتب* محمد عبود ١/ ١٠/ ٢٠٠٩





أورى ميلشتاين

اعترف المؤرخ العسكرى الإسرائيلى المعروف أورى ميلشتاين بانتصار مصر فى حرب أكتوبر بجدارة، مؤكداً أن سلاح الجو الإسرائيلى كاد يتعرض للتدمير أثناء الحرب، بسبب صواريخ «سام ٦» التى استخدمها الجيش المصرى. 
ووصف ميلشتاين ثغرة الدفرسوار بأنها كانت «خطوة عسكرية استعراضية» لم تغير من نتيجة الهزيمة الإسرائيلية، كما أنها لم تقلل شيئاً من الانتصار المصرى، مشيراً إلى أن الجيش المصرى حقق أهدافه من وراء الحرب، ونجح فى عبور القناة، ونشر قواته داخل سيناء. 
وتوقع المؤرخ الإسرائيلى، فى حوار مطول لإذاعة أورشليم الجديدة، بمناسبة ذكرى أكتوبر، أن إسرائيل لن تصمد فى مواجهة مصر إذا اندلعت حرب جديدة، خاصة أن الحرب المقبلة لن تدور فى الميادين العسكرية فقط، بل قد تلجأ مصر لقصف العمق الإسرائيلى بالصواريخ المتطورة، بما يهدد بإصابات بالغة فى صفوف المدنيين، قد تؤدى إلى انهيار إسرائيل، مشيراً إلى أن ثقافة الشارع الإسرائيلى تقوم على الصراخ والبكاء، ولا يتحمل الإسرائيليون مواجهة مقاتلين يتحلون بالعناد والشراسة أثناء القتال.
واتهم المؤرخ العسكرى، فى الحوار الذى تنشر «المصرى اليوم» نصه غداً، الجيش الإسرائيلى برفض الاعتراف بالهزيمة، والإصرار على عدم الكشف عن جميع الوثائق المتعلقة بهذه الحرب، وقد أدى إخفاء هذه الوثائق إلى منع إسرائيل من فرصة استيعاب جميع الدروس المستفادة من الحرب رغم مرور ٣٦ عاماً على الهزيمة التى يعرف الإسرائيليون عنها القليل جداً.
وقال ميلشتاين إن سلاح الجو الإسرائيلى لم تكن لديه القدرة على تحييد الصواريخ الدفاعية المصرية، وكان سيتعرض لضربة قاصمة لو نفذ ضربة استباقية للقوات المصرية، كما أن عملية الدفرسوار كانت مجرد خطوة معنوية، وتكشف عن خطة سيئة عسكرياً، ولم يكن لها أى جدوى، والادعاء بأنها دليل على الانتصار «كذب وتلفيق». 
وكشف المؤرخ الإسرائيلى أن موشى ديان جمع الصحفيين فى اليوم الثالث للحرب، ليعترف بالهزيمة وبسقوط خط بارليف، لكن جولدا مائير ورؤساء التحرير حجبوا ذلك عن الرأى العام.

----------


## KASHEF

> معاهدة السلام في رأيي ليست مثيرة للجدل وكل من يقولون بذلك يأتون بمقتطفات منها تثبت وجهة نظهرم ولايجرئون على وصفها كاملة ليفهم الجميع الأمر ويعي الوقت الذي كتبت فيه وكيف كانت الاحوال وقتها وماذا كان يحتاج الوطن بتلك الفترة 
> وكامب ديفيد أتت في مصلحة مصر حتى أن الموقع من الجانب الإسرائيلي أتهموه أنه كان مخمور أو مسحور وقت توقيعه على هذه المعاهدة وإسرائيل هى التي سوق تنقض المعاهده لأن اليهود لاعهد لهم ولو أنها بمصبحة اليهود لما حاولا نقضها ولما بكوا على توقيعها والإتفاقية كانت ستأتي بمصلحة الفلسطينيين لو وافقوا وقتها الجلوس على مائدة المفاوضات ومايطلبونه الآن لايمثل خردلة مما حصل عليه الرئيس الراحل العظيم محمد أنور السادات في جزئية الحقوق الفلسطينية الملحقة بكامب ديفيد
> 
> هذا الرجل 
> محمد أنور السادات كان أسطورة وفلتة لن تتكرر سياسياً وفكريا وإنسانيا ومن جميع الأوجه 
> ولن ترى مصر رئيساً يحب مصر مثله ولن يساويه أى زعيم من زعماء العالم القديم والحديث في عبقريته وفكره الذي سبق زمنه بسنوات كثيرة 
> 
> لاتمثلوا بجثة بطل شهيد قتلته إيران وكرمت قاتله وتآمر عليه العرب لقتله وهو أفضلهم جميعاً 
> 
> ...


كونت اود المشاركه بنص مثل هذا نعم
يلا نغير مصر

----------

